# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Fox News Debate (12/15) OFFICIAL Thread

## Matt Collins

This is the OFFICIAL thread for the Fox News Debate on (12/15)

*When:* Thursday, December 15, 2011 @ 9 p.m. ET
*Where:* Sioux City Convention Center, Iowa
*Host:* Bret Baier of Fox News' 'Special Report

http://www.foxnews.com/on-air/fox-news-debates/index.html
_
The debate tonight will be tracking Twitter to gage reactions to candidates responses in real-time. 

By Tweeting a candidates' name and either #Answer or #Dodge, they will be measuring a live display on__foxnews.com !!!!

Hashtag is #IADebate_

----------


## green73

I'll post the pertinent info including the highlights here.

...

Twitter hashtag: #foxdebate

...
No need. It looks like The Collins is adding things. Atta boy, The Collins!

----------


## harikaried

Interesting to see the Fox debate page still has the clip from their last Fox debate. It's the one asking which contender the candidate would pick as a VP.

Ron Paul said that he's currently polling in 3rd and will defer until he's in the top two.

That was just before Cain surged, and now that Cain is out, Ron Paul is back in 3rd nationally:

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epo...tion-1452.html

----------


## bluesc

Stream: http://www.ronpaulcountry.com/launch

----------


## garyallen59

Ya'll are postin' in an official thread!

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## 69360

> Since Iraq ended today, I'm sure a big part of the debate will be foreign policy.  Ron can and needs to hit it out of the park especially since they will probably attack his foreign policy


We didn't leave anything and nothing ended. They have the world's largest embassy with 17,000 people there. They just replaced the soldiers with contractors that cost the taxpayer even more money.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## ZanZibar

http://live.foxnews.com/

http://www.justin.tv/tvpc1

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

http://88.80.17.89/user/mediaplayer/...le=foxnews.flv

----------


## orenbus

For anyone looking for a stream check out;
http://www.ronpaulcountry.com/launch

----------


## akalucas

they sure like to have these debates late, which might be a good thing since i dont think the older folks  are going to stay up from 9-11pm in the east.

----------


## NaturalMystic

Ron should label all the others with endorsing a liberal/progressive foreign policy. They seem to continue to ask why Ron has gone with negative ads he should say the ads are not negative it is the truth, if people believe the truth is a negative then maybe they should look at the candidate Im talking about. The time is now to save this country even if I do hurt some feelings with the truth.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

If I am going to be totally honest right now, I think we are walking into a massive trap. 

They have built us up the last two days and I think Fox is about to drop a bomb on us. They are going to try to bury this campaign tonight. I think they will directly ask him a question on the newsletters, attack him in foreign policy, and Santorum will probably make some 9/11 truther comments. Fox is petrified of us right now, they can't stand us polling so high, and they are going to do everything in their power to bring us down. I thought this debate would be huge because we could win Iowa because of it. Now, I think this debate is huge if we can make it out alive. 

God bless you Ron!

----------


## tfurrh

I'm so nervous about this. Even if Ron is on his A game, they're just going to shut him out.

----------


## eduardo89

Mods, please merge its unofficial thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...(12-15)-Thread

----------


## pauliticalfan

Bill O'Reilly just said Ron Paul isn't a factor in New Hampshire. LOL he's at 21% second place! O'Reilly also saying they need to attack Ron Paul. Wow...

----------


## nasaal

> If I am going to be totally honest right now, I think we are walking into a massive trap. 
> 
> They have built us up the last two days and I think Fox is about to drop a bomb on us. They are going to try to bury this campaign tonight. I think they will directly ask him a question on the newsletters, attack him in foreign policy, and Santorum will probably make some 9/11 truther comments. Fox is petrified of us right now, they can't stand us polling so high, and they are going to do everything in their power to bring us down. I thought this debate would be huge because we could win Iowa because of it. Now, I think this debate is huge if we can make it out alive. 
> 
> God bless you Ron!


I called that out the other day.  They should be careful about attacking him too hard though.  When Paul get to talk, he tends to please more people than he upsets.  If they want to ruin him, they have to find a balance between attacking and ignoring.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Bill O'Reilly just said Ron Paul isn't a factor in New Hampshire. LOL he's at 21% second place! O'Reilly also saying they need to attack Ron Paul. Wow...


Yep. He's "not a factor" ... but "we need to attack him."

*inhales deeply* Ahhhhh. I love the smell of cognitive dissonance in the evening.

----------


## Crotale

It's 1:09am, Friday 16th December over here in London. But I'm gonna try and stay awake for this.

----------


## rolle

> I called that out the other day.  They should be careful about attacking him too hard though.  When Paul get to talk, he tends to please more people than he upsets.  If they want to ruin him, they have to find a balance between attacking and ignoring.




Also, Ron is at his best when being attacked.

----------


## tribalsouls

FOX NEWS LIVE STREAM WITH CHAT: *http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/*

Who will win the Debate? Take our online poll!

----------


## sailingaway

the hashtag for tonight is #foxnewsdebate  

Just watch out for trolls and don't let them get you down folks.  I am going to be on twitter mostly and may miss some.  They are hard to keep up with on debate nights at the best of times -- but I think you know what they look like by now....

----------


## freejack

Gonna take one for the team and not watch the debate live or browse the forums while it's on.  Call me superstitious but the teams I'm rooting for always seem to lose the big games when I watch.  The last debate was the first one I did not watch live and Ron rocked it.  Be back after it's over.  Will be praying for Ron.

----------


## eduardo89

> It's 1:09am, Friday 16th December over here in London. But I'm gonna try and stay awake for this.


It's past 2am here, I always stay up to watch the debates

----------


## pauliticalfan

Glenn Beck absolutely slamming Newt LOL

----------


## Tim Calhoun

I'm new here and something confuses me. Do you get in trouble (like banned or suspended) for posting in a non-official thread?

----------


## pauliticalfan

Glenn Beck holding a baby.

----------


## jkob

lol O'Reilly is in complete denial about Gingrich

finally ends with basically supporting progressivism since it was right at the time

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Also, Ron is at his best when being attacked.


But there is a massive group of people that hear racism and 9/11 truthers and will shut him out forever no matter his response.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> It's past 2am here, I always stay up to watch the debates


welcome in my timezone

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm new here and something confuses me. Do you get in trouble (like banned or suspended) for posting in a non-official thread?


LoL - No, it's an inside joke.

Pay it no mind and join in any open thread you feel like.

Welcome aboard

----------


## KramerDSP

> I'm new here and something confuses me. Do you get in trouble (like banned or suspended) for posting in a non-official thread?


It's a running joke.

----------


## Tim Calhoun

> LoL - No, it's an inside joke.
> 
> Pay it no mind and join in any open thread you feel like.
> 
> Welcome aboard


Thanks!

I was scared for a second, this Matt Collins fellow looks mighty important with all those posts.

----------


## Carehn

> I'm new here and something confuses me. Do you get in trouble (like banned or suspended) for posting in a non-official thread?


Your posts must be official in an official thread.

----------


## akalucas

> It's a running joke.


 wait...is it an Official joke?

----------


## bluesc

> Thanks!
> 
> I was scared for a second, this Matt Collins fellow looks mighty important with all those posts.


Did Ron Paul deliver you?

----------


## Carehn

> Thanks!
> 
> I was scared for a second, this Matt Collins fellow looks mighty important with all those posts.


$#@!!

----------


## KramerDSP

Reminder for newbies on how to end up with 40 posts per page. Makes it a much easier read with four times less the clicking.

Settings > General Settings > Thread Display Options > Number of posts to show per page > Change to 40 posts > Save

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thanks!
> 
> I was scared for a second, this Matt Collins fellow looks mighty important with all those posts.


Teh Collinz is a man of mighty "stature" around here...no doubt.

Snickers....

----------


## bluesc

People in chat are killing our forums. I don't see the point in being in chat during a debate. You can't make out what's being said.

----------


## Tim Calhoun

> Teh Collinz is a man of mighty "stature" around here...no doubt.
> 
> Snickers....


Is he like the forum Napoleon?

----------


## Tim Calhoun

> Did Ron Paul deliver you?


No, he was in Congress when I was born

----------


## tfurrh

> Did Ron Paul deliver you?


yes. from a world of ignorance.

btw. the fox stream sucks.

----------


## Krugerrand

> Is he like the forum Napoleon?


Exceptionally funny that you should ask.  I guess you could call him Napoleon's shadow.

----------


## RonPaulRules

The bottom of the video has a live twitter button and you can select if the candidate is Answering the question or Dodging it. http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## jkob

lol the marijuana debate on O'Reilly

----------


## Carehn

> Exceptionally funny that you should ask.  I guess you could call him Napoleon's shadow.


BAM!

----------


## Tim Calhoun

> Exceptionally funny that you should ask.  I guess you could call him Napoleon's shadow.


Maybe we should exile him to some tropical island. How does Zanzibar sound?

----------


## anaconda

I thought the debate started at 5:30 Pacific Time? Maybe I got it wrong..


Update: 6:00 PM PST I guess.

----------


## jware

> I thought the debate started at 5:30 Pacific Time? Maybe I got it wrong..


Its at 8 central, so it should be 6 pacific time.

----------


## speciallyblend

> lol the marijuana debate on O'Reilly


yeah i heard it and had to mute it. It just made me think hmmm can't wait to get off work and smoke a joint! Just to shut up billo!

----------


## Tim Calhoun

> I thought the debate started at 5:30 Pacific Time? Maybe I got it wrong..


Starts in 17min 30 sec

----------


## bluesc

> Maybe we should exile him to some tropical island. How does Zanzibar sound?


You're my new favorite member here.

----------


## kill the banks

yeah 6 then pacific

----------


## pauliticalfan

Bill O'Reilly just attacked Ron's suit size and Megan Kelly (one of the moderator's) attacked Ron's eyebrow. Yeah, real classy. $#@! these guys, why are we held at the mercy of the elite media.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Did Ron Paul deliver you?


lol

----------


## jsingh1022

I'm nervous with excitement

----------


## tfurrh

> Bill O'Reilly just attacked Ron's suit size and Megan Kelly (one of the moderator's) attacked Ron's eyebrow. Yeah, real classy. $#@! these guys, why are we held at the mercy of the elite media.


Caught that. Low.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

> Caught that. Low.


You can't blame Bill too much for being so jealous of letting himself become such a fatass that all of his suits look like they're made of spandex. When you're fit and in good shape like Ron, you've got a little room to move in your clothes.

----------


## Disconsolate

> Bill O'Reilly just attacked Ron's suit size and Megan Kelly (one of the moderator's) attacked Ron's eyebrow. Yeah, real classy. $#@! these guys, why are we held at the mercy of the elite media.


 Got on just in time to hear that. 

Sigh. Oh well.

----------


## Spikender

> Bill O'Reilly just attacked Ron's suit size and Megan Kelly (one of the moderator's) attacked Ron's eyebrow. Yeah, real classy. $#@! these guys, why are we held at the mercy of the elite media.


Wow... there is no substance in these attacks. Then again, they have absolutely NOTHING to attack Ron with, save for physical appearances, or accusations of being a racist or a truther, both of which have been proven wrong time and time again by Ron, his supporters, and history.

It really sickens me to think that I actually listened to these poopy heads at one point. Yeah, that's right, I said it. I know it was low, but I couldn't help but go there.

----------


## tfurrh

what's the twitter hashtag?

----------


## bronc_fan23

They are going to go after Ron hard tonight, because if they completely ignore him then people will notice more than ever before. 


He'll be ready.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

anyone drinking tonight?  or is this a sober debate?

----------


## jsingh1022

> what's the twitter hashtag?


It is #IowaDebate

There will be real-time tracking of positive/negative sentiment on Twitter tonight to be displayed on TV. See this thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...r-Info-Tonight!

----------


## bluesc

> anyone drinking tonight?  or is this a sober debate?


Smoking. Far from sober.

----------


## zadrock

> It's 1:09am, Friday 16th December over here in London. But I'm gonna try and stay awake for this.


me too! so tired... 

where in london? I'm in st johns wood...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> anyone drinking tonight?  or is this a sober debate?


Have one for me.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I'm starting to sweat. 

Let's do this thing Ronald!

----------


## wgadget

Who are these old dudes on foxnews.com?

----------


## tfurrh

so freaking nervy

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Have one for me.


will do.


what's the game?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

I don't even know if I want to watch this garbage. I know they're going to try and screw him

----------


## tfurrh

> will do.
> 
> 
> what's the game?


Any time Newt says, "candidly" "dramatically" or "radically"

----------


## PastaRocket848

I'm starting to get a bit nervous.  This is pretty damn important.  I'm going to have a heart attack on caucus night.

----------


## wgadget

I think the old dudes just said the Dems DON"T WANT RON PAUL, they want NEWT.

----------


## pauliticalfan

They're gonna attack him hard. We have to be ready guys and stick together.

----------


## wgadget

> Any time Newt says, "candidly" "dramatically" or "radically"


Don't forget his favorite:  FUNDAMENTALLY

----------


## tfurrh

is anyone watching on RonPaulCountry? they are pretty funny

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Any time Newt says, "candidly" "dramatically" or "radically"


check.

huuuuuuuur we goooooooooo!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

If this is another BLACKOUT RIGGED GIG by FAUX news... * FOX SUCKS #IowaDebate*

----------


## pauliticalfan

Here we go.

----------


## Spikender

I like how the tickers at the bottom of the Fox News page are already showing Ron Paul as having answered well while everyone else dodged their questions... BEFORE THE DEBATE EVEN STARTED! And I agree with it, seems like an accurate assessment of what will happen.

----------


## brushfire

LETS GET RRRRREAAADY TO RUUUUMBLE!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Big applause.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hey guys: 19 days until we are losing our minds on the night of the caucus!

----------


## seyferjm

I am so nervous!

----------


## PeteinLA

What no questions for Ron yet? Grrrrrr!

----------


## green73

ROAR for Paul!

----------


## tfurrh

Were there this many debates in 07?

----------


## AdamT

It's on!!

----------


## NC5Paul

Get 'em, Ron. WE CAN DO THIS!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

predictable.

----------


## STAND-or-fall

great stage placement!

----------


## bluesc

Electability answer Ron. Use it.

----------


## brushfire

LOL 

Here it is

Electability - do you have any sir?

If anyone knows Ron is electable, Fox knows.

----------


## Spikender

First question on electability? Awesome, Ron Paul's chance to show that he's the only one who can actually defeat Obama.

----------


## cucucachu0000

Dthere we go!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt kissing ass

----------


## jkob

PANDER PANDER

IM A MASTER DEBATER

----------


## skilt

For the first time, i have butterflies watching a debate.  The anticipation is awesome.  God I hope he has a unique awesome performance.

----------


## tfurrh

He likes Christmas, and remembers Reagan. I like that guy. #Dodge

----------


## Rocket_pilot

help!  I'm on an apple Macbook Pro trying to watch the debate but it says I don't have the necessary plug in.  I usually watch these on TV but don't have access to one tonight so the Mac is my only option.  What can I do?

----------


## Fermli

Newt's favorite president is Teddy Roosevelt, yet he mentions Reagan in his first answer in the last 2 debates.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Damnit Newt! This guy knows how to market himself

----------


## pauliticalfan

Blah blah blah Newt.

----------


## Endthefednow

Newt is full of bs sorry

----------


## libertyfanatic

I can't believe conservatives eat this crap up

----------


## svobody

First 3 questions for newt!

----------


## bluesc

> Damnit Newt! This guy knows how to market himself


Mmmhmmm.

----------


## jware

How long does he get to talk???

----------


## jkob

let him talk forever huh

----------


## AdamT

Newt is the ultimate bullshitter. Take notes folks.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Newt gets 20 minutes.

----------


## wgadget

> Newt's favorite president is Teddy Roosevelt, yet he mentions Reagan in his first answer in the last 2 debates.


Nope. His favorite is FDR!!!!

----------


## RDM

Gingrich is lying about conservative rating. Google it.

----------


## jkob

I DO CHANGE THINGS WHEN CONDITIONS CHANGE

----------


## robmpreston

Hey, let Newt talk as long as he wants.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"I change when conditions change." WOW.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We see through this. But voters eat this up!

----------


## Bruno

What was that, about five minutes?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron time!

----------


## Rocket_pilot

anyone have any tips for being able to watch the debate from a Macbook pro?  The fox news site says I'm missing a plug in, whatever that means.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GOOD LINE RON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

I wish he would not have said that.  He is the ONE who can be Obama.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

wow... ron in first 7 minutes of program...

----------


## Crotale

BLAP! KAPOW! BOOM!

----------


## robmpreston

Nice start!

----------


## Havax

OUT OF THE $#@!ING PARK

----------


## AdamT

RP KILLING IT!

----------


## pauliticalfan

YES!!!!

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron just killed it!

----------


## redmod79

I'm streaming with MacBook pro no problems... No idea.  Update flash?

----------


## tfurrh

Good answer.

----------


## jkob

Boom, knocked it out of the park

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Eh....I would have rather he said he was the only one who could beat Obama...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He ignored the endorsement line.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

haha... ron dodged that BS question and stated his views...

----------


## 2young2vote

He did good.  I wish he would have talked about the polls showing him doing well against obama.

----------


## cucucachu0000

That's the earliest ron paul has ever had to speak!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

New line: "pro-American foreign policy" 

Good job campaign!

----------


## anaconda

Frothy!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Lol, I love how the question implied "how come you suck so bad?"

----------


## seyferjm

Good first answer

----------


## anaconda

> New line: "pro-American foreign policy" 
> 
> Good job campaign!


Ditto. Thanks Doug & Jesse.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Romney's spray tan is even darker than last time.

----------


## WD-NY

eh, Gingrich's answer came across better than Ron's.

Wish he would've countered - "will all of the candidates on stage pledge to support me if I win"

----------


## anaconda

Romney's hair is different every time.

----------


## jkob

Santorum was so successful that he lost by like 16% as an incumbent

----------


## jware

he should have mentioned the polling numbers against Obama, other than that, good answer

----------


## Havax

Boring answer from Mitt.

----------


## dfalken

Private sector, private sector,  I spent my life private sector, yadda yadda yadda...does he have anything else to say, ever?

----------


## green73

> Newt's favorite president is Teddy Roosevelt, yet he mentions Reagan in his first answer in the last 2 debates.


His second favorite is FDR.

----------


## skilt

good, but not great.  it's going to take great tonight.  We need separation.

----------


## wgadget

Mitt should play the President on tv.

----------


## pauliticalfan

"Now one of my favorite airlines."

----------


## AdamT

> Romney's hair is different every time.


Likely focus grouped, duh!

----------


## bluesc

Bachmann looks terrible. (Don't go crazy, ladies, you criticize Ron's suit all the time).

----------


## wgadget

Take a drink when she says UNINE-TED STATES.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Newt is going to be so rough to overshadow in this debate. Ron needs moments when he stands out or we will get looked over by undecided Iowans.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Bachmann wearing Awnings as Eye Lashes?  Is this a Latisse Commercial or what?

----------


## bluesc

She got reelected because of Ron.

----------


## jkob

Bachmann looks like got some botox or something

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Bachman looks like a puppet.

----------


## tfurrh

I want to know what democrat ever voted for Bachmann?

----------


## constitutionstory

"It's laughable" regarding his "thirty years" of "conversativism" that he is "not a conservative."

It would be laughable due to the recursive nature of this statement, on the basis of definitions, if he weren't such a serious challenge to liberty (or the constitution) in the Republican primary. (@ the highwaymanq)  As in, things that actually matter regarding the election instead of the meaningless buzzword dichotomy.  If politicians used "truth in advertising" for their own political labels, no serial hyprocisy words plus deeds track record could win votes.

I agree that Newt knows a lot about marketing himself to anyone who doesn't look closely at his words or deeds.

----------


## 2young2vote

Michelle looking NOICE tonight

----------


## libertyfanatic

Bachmann mentions Obamacare every answer...

----------


## wgadget

Hm. Wonder if she's ever taken on any FOSTER KIDS?

----------


## anaconda

Poor Bachmann says relevant things but always sounds so dang scripted.

----------


## VictorB

Obamacare!

----------


## cpike

Lol Bachmann in by FAR the most conservative district in the state where 90% are pro-life.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Bachmann looks like got some botox or something


new style fake eyelashes.  and botoxed up more than last debate.  watch her forehead.  it doesn't move.

----------


## wgadget

Bobble-head for President! Go, Rick Perry!

----------


## Havax

Perry is a joke.

----------


## Birdlady

> Bachmann looks terrible. (Don't go crazy, ladies, you criticize Ron's suit all the time).


Funny you should say that because I was thinking the same thing tbh. Too much makeup...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

This debate is all about "electability"?  That basis can be used for a lot of negative questions.

----------


## libertyfanatic

WTF?

----------


## jkob

TIM TEBOW LOL

----------


## Joe Jordan

Did Rick Perry just say he would "get it on" with Obama?

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

RP was ok, only ok. I can't stand Bachmann. Just looking at her fake smile is traumatizing...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

TERRIBLE ANALOGY.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Tim Tebow!!!!!!!! LOL HE SUCKS

----------


## jcarcinogen

Perry trade his painkillers in for speed?

----------


## VictorB

Why is he talking about Tebow?  Wow...

----------


## Fermli

lol tebow reference. Keep pandering Perry you SOB.

----------


## anaconda

Perry: Here's the three things I'll talk to Obama about**: Number 1...

----------


## pauliticalfan

Rick Perry WOW!!!!!!!!

----------


## GBurr

Rick Perry has lost his mind

----------


## jumpyg1258

$#@! Tebow.   Oh did i just say that out loud?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Huntsman: "I'm the consistent conservative."

Paused for an applause/laugh after his line about the Trump debate, and it never came.  Awkward.

----------


## ravedown

yo perry, switch to decaf

----------


## green73

Perry can be Tebow. We've got Rodgers.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hunstman. 

Oh jeez.

----------


## bluesc

Lol, you don't pander to the "pro-science" Democrats, right Huntsman?

----------


## constitutionstory

> TIM TEBOW LOL


Huntsman: He's not a pretzel!

Hmm, the football star or non-pretzel, WHOM do I vote for?

----------


## ZanZibar

_SPREAD THIS AROUND!!!!!

The debate tonight will be tracking Twitter to gauge reactions to candidates responses in real-time. 

 By Tweeting a candidates' name and either #Answer or #Dodge, they will be measuring a live display on foxnews.com !!!!                         
_

----------


## G8orballboy

Coming from a tebow supporter and gator fan.... That offers me perry :-P

----------


## knightk

LOL WTF RICK PERRY

----------


## Anti Federalist

Electable

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ll-others-lose.

----------


## wgadget

I love Huntsman's eyebrow. His left one.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Ron Paul currently trending nationally!

----------


## anaconda

Huntsman is as scripted as Bachmann. Really transparent.

----------


## samsung1

Huntsman said scroo'd

----------


## libertyfanatic

Perry: Tebow
Paul: Hillis
We win

----------


## eleganz

Anybody know how to get the fox stream to work?

----------


## knightk

Huntsman sounds like he's reading from a script

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

Huntsman is kinda ok too
EDIT: or he has good script - not comparable to bachmann

----------


## AdamT

> Bobble-head for President! Go, Rick Perry!

----------


## TrueFreedom

I can respect Huntsman, at least he doesn't pander.

----------


## ravedown

huntsman looks and sounds phony, stop trying so hard

----------


## anaconda

Frothy! Do what leaders do! Genius!

----------


## libertyfanatic

> I can respect Huntsman, at least he doesn't pander.


His attempt to not pander was pandering

----------


## wgadget

Shouldn't Rick Santorum be subbing for Bill Bennett or something?

----------


## tfurrh

> Anybody know how to get the fox stream to work?


www.ronpaulcountry.com

----------


## Agorism

Has Paul even spoken yet?

----------


## PeteinLA

Iowa = Bear and Packer fans.

Denver not so much.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Perry is getting to be a good speaker  This is not good

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I can respect Huntsman, at least he doesn't pander.


BS.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Perry: Tebow
> Paul: Hillis
> We win


Tebow is winner not hillis, you got your story all wrong!

----------


## parke

F*ck Fox

----------


## ravedown

perry is sooo coked up, wow

----------


## redmod79

What's all this Obama bull$#@!?  Talk issues!!!!!

----------


## anaconda

Perry is going for broke tonight. Speaking fast and trying to sound smart.

----------


## wgadget

> Perry is getting to be a good speaker  This is not good


Dick Morris said he is too dumb today.

----------


## AdamT

> Has Paul even spoken yet?


Yeah he had the 2nd question. Killed it.

----------


## Havax

Isn't this question about the payroll tax cut?

----------


## jumpyg1258

Did Romney not pay attention to the question?

----------


## tfurrh

Reagan has made both answers.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Dick Morris said he is too dumb today.


So he'll be popular

----------


## jware

Ron slow down!!!

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Newt's lucky Reagan and Goldwater are dead and can't tell everyone what a phony conservative he is.

----------


## brushfire



----------


## 2young2vote

Not quite sure what he said there :P

----------


## TER

Slow down Ron!

----------


## VictorB

Ron is the only one who provided a solution.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Not the best answer

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow Ron seemed like the only guy who answered the question and there was dead silence.  Saddening.

----------


## tfurrh

Good. breathing a little easier.

----------


## RonPaulRules

Say What Ron?

----------


## redmod79

Way too fast there.

----------


## Endthefednow

what?

----------


## Hospitaller

We are crashing the server

----------


## evadmurd

My god, Ton, what an obvious answer!

----------


## VictorB

OK...where is Huntsman hiding Obama's teleprompter?

----------


## devil21

Too many threads.

----------


## cityoflight

A few weeks ago I saw a graphic here showing that Newt DID NOT actually balance the budget (last real balanced budget was from... Eisenhower maybe?). Is this still floating around? Does anyone else remember this?  His "four balanced budgets" thing needs to be called out if it's not accurate.

----------


## jumpyg1258

I'm guessing all of these candidates are avoiding the question except for Paul?

----------


## wgadget

Pretty boring debate so far, eh?

OH, NO..Back to the old dudes.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

So they're going to use twitter where Gingrich is paying companies to up his supporters - fake.

----------


## 2young2vote

> Wow Ron seemed like the only guy who answered the question and there was dead silence.  Saddening.


 ...thats because they didn't know if he had stopped talking yet.  He literally went from like 300 words per minute to nothing instantly.  After a second or two they started cheering, so it wasn't a problem.

----------


## jware

A topic that has not been raised in the debates so far? what could that be?

----------


## KramerDSP

What topic has not been raised in any of the debates so far? They keep teasing it.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## Paulitics 2011

http://live.foxnews.com/

TWITTER BOMB!

----------


## libertyfanatic

These debates are a joke. They simplify the questions too much

----------


## pauliticalfan

"A topic that hasn't been talked about before."

Newsletters?

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

i thought it was a good answer. he said welfare and warfare need to be cut in order to fix the country. easy to understand IMO

----------


## cdw

That was a very clever answer by Paul. Never thought of it that way but it makes a lot of sense.

----------


## 69360

nothing but fluff so far.

----------


## wgadget

These old dudes are Gingrich shills.

----------


## JCF

Attacking Paul, Praising Newt...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We are doing good on Twitter and the new Fox News "answer/dodge" meter. 

Not a bad 20 minutes.

----------


## kylejack



----------


## knightk

that was too much info at one time.

----------


## 69360

Nobody has gained or lost anything so far.

----------


## Standing Liberty

RP summed it up pretty good. for a short answer.

----------


## wgadget

NEWT IS NOT THE FRONTRUNNER...WTF????

----------


## Dissident

Any streams with no commercials and the stage is on camera during breaks?

----------


## RonPaulRules

Click on Dodge for newt on! I WANT HIM IN THE RED!

----------


## Salvial

Unfortunately, in terms of impact - I think Newt has it so far. C'mon Ron!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Nobody has gained or lost anything so far.


Yup. Rather boring

----------


## jsingh1022

Wallace trying to bait Romney into attacking Gingrich... Predictable.

----------


## sorianofan

Why does a "news" station spend more time telling you who THEY think is "winning" than letting the viewer decide?

----------


## Hospitaller

> Yup. Rather boring


Its 30 minutes in. Pressure builds, people fall

----------


## almyz125

Mod, merge these threads?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...(12-15)-Thread

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Why does a "news" station spend more time telling you who THEY think is "winning" than letting the viewer decide?


Because truth isn't the product, you are?

----------


## sevin

> Mod, merge these threads?
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...(12-15)-Thread


good idea

----------


## AdamT

R-money will say _anything_ to get elected.

----------


## Hospitaller

See newts face when the mod said freddio mac

----------


## bluesc

> Mod, merge these threads?
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...(12-15)-Thread


This.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> NEWT IS NOT THE FRONTRUNNER...WTF????


Newt is the frontrunner (barely) in Iowa and nationally...New Hampshire is really the only important place where he isn't.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Romney mention the losers now... and your cut of shaking down overfunded cash rich companies and overfunded pensions. Then benjomatic them to China.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Wallace roasting Gingrich!

----------


## tfurrh

BOOM

----------


## seyferjm

Freddie Mac question for the Grinch

----------


## jkob

I was out if office so it's okay

----------


## pauliticalfan

"More regulations."

----------


## squirekyle

Newt looked uncomfortable

----------


## RKoho

Paul needs to step in and hammer with Austrian economics!

----------


## NC Liberty

Newt just loves "big government"...disgusting

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Serial Hypocrisy

----------


## jkob

here it comes

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why does a "news" station spend more time telling you who THEY think is "winning" than letting the viewer decide?


"News" stations are the official organs of the state, like _Pravda_ in the old USSR.

Their job is to manipulate and control the terms of the discussion.

Less government is never the correct answer.

Just "different" increased government.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Go Paul...!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

GSE... oh, Ron i love you!!

----------


## kill the banks

go ron

----------


## jax

BAM! great answer ron Government Sponsered Enterprise. a beauty

----------


## jkob

slow down ron

----------


## ItztehBean

Full throttle!

----------


## Disconsolate

Anyone else's stream completely sucking? :/

----------


## anaconda

Ron is crushing this one..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> GSC... oh, Ron i love you!!


What what WHAT....cant watch where I am....

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He's too smart for the American people.

----------


## Hospitaller

SEE THAT SMILE ON RONS FACE WHEN THE APPLAUSE CAME

----------


## tfurrh

bbbbbeeeeeyyyyyyaaaaaaawwwwwwww!!! great.

----------


## squirekyle

Good job.

----------


## NewRightLibertarian

I'm muting it for the rest of these bozo's. Can't stand em.

----------


## ravedown

newt on the ropes!

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt got no applause there.

----------


## Birdlady

No applause at all for Newt!

^edit: beaten to it...hehe

----------


## anaconda

> Anyone else's stream completely sucking? :/


I'm having good luck here:

http://livestation.me/2011/foxnews/

----------


## WD-NY

Paul just PWND Grinch. 

Wow.

----------


## almyz125

> This.


I was referring to the thread that we are posting in and the link i posted... so i'm pretty sure i can use plurals.

English lessons aside, anyone going to merge the threads?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-Thread/page29
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post3856656

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Gingrich: "Government sponsored enterprise does a great deal of good"  *crickets*

----------


## jkob

Newt getting destroyed

----------


## Liberty74

Wow, Fox News is going after everyone.

----------


## ravedown

fox news trying to defend newt? wtf?

----------


## Jack Bauer

Gingrich is done.

----------


## RonPaulRules

RON JUST OWNED NEWT!

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron crushed that one..

----------


## RKoho

Fine answer but not the home run it could have been..

----------


## flightlesskiwi

sorry, AF, typo

PPP's (public private partnerships)

----------


## devil21

GSE's aren't private sector free market businesses and it doesnt matter if Newt was out of government at that time.  That was Ron's statement.

----------


## bluesc

He said "doctors who take medicare and medicaid" Ron should have called out and mentioned he didn't accept them and treated people for free instead. Would have been a beautiful moment.

----------


## ItztehBean

Paul is reining in FOX News. Wallace, Cavuto and Kelly are getting outta control.

----------


## redmod79

Newt looks nervous.

----------


## ravedown

bachmann dropping bombs on newt...he's in trouble

----------


## WD-NY

WOW.

Bachmann just ENDED Gingrich. 

WOW.

----------


## anaconda

Bachmann helps us here.

----------


## tfurrh

Ron knocks him off his feet, Bachmann moved in for the kill.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> He's too smart for the American people.


They're catching on, give em' one more chance to do the right thing.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Ouch!!!! Gingrich must be hurting...

----------


## akalucas

wow, they are really going after gingrich and fox is behind it lol

----------


## twomp

wow Fox is hanging Newt out to dry...

----------


## Disconsolate

I missed what Ron said about GSE due to my stream dying.

What happened???

----------


## milo10

Interesting, because I think Ron did a Jedi mind trick on Newt.  Newt meant, I think, that he was in the private sector, not Freddie Mac.  But Newt didn't catch that, and just argued in favor of GSEs.

Score 1 - Paul

----------


## kill the banks

getting newtered

----------


## BLS

Newt is running away from his past.  Ron Paul needs a homerun here.....a serious homerun statement.  Newt is on the ropes.

----------


## SlowSki

> He said "doctors who take medicare and medicaid" Ron should have called out and mentioned he didn't accept them and treated people for free instead. Would have been a beautiful moment.


I was hoping for this too

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Bachman is better at attacking then Ron. 

I don't care who takes Gingrich down, he just needs to drop!

----------


## squirekyle

Michelle Bachmann in trouble with Fannie Mae

http://americanpatriottoday.net/2011...ment-mortgage/

----------


## limequat

Bachmann piling on.  Newt is Dooooneeee

----------


## jsingh1022

Newt is a lying corrupt pillsbury doughboy. They just want him to get attacked so they can later say he stood up to the attacks.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Go, girl!!

----------


## anaconda

Newt is squirming

----------


## constitutionstory

http://live.foxnews.com/

*Fellow RP supports, let's help out with the twitter meter!*

----------


## RKoho

Gringrich sounds like Clinton haha

----------


## Liberty74

STFU Newt you HOG

You're toast!

----------


## musicmax

90% of time going to Newtie.  Let everyone speak.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

bachmann gets +rep from me, she's crushing this dude

----------


## RonPaulFever

Bachmann doing the dirty work....I like it

----------


## redmod79

Damn he's desperate now.

----------


## devil21

Newt is spending way too much time trying to justify his actions instead of just coming clean, apologizing for making a bad decision, and offering to return the money to the taxpayers.  He's a stubborn SOB and he's hanging himself.

----------


## ericsnow

Gingrich looked so uncomfortable when Bachmann mentioned Politifact

----------


## jsingh1022

Speaking Count
Gingrich - 7
Paul - 3
Santorum - 2
Romney - 3
Bachmann - 4
Perry - 2
Huntsman - 2

----------


## akalucas

oh wow, gingrich just digged his grave lol horrible answer

----------


## green73

He's so slimy!

----------


## brushfire

> What what WHAT....cant watch where I am....


Ron Paul was talking about how Newt was working for a government agency.  (GSE  - Government Sponsored Enterprise).  Ron did a good job pointing out to Newt how working for Fannie/Freddie is different than working for a private enterprise.

----------


## SlowSki

everyone should have a house. that is all I heard.

----------


## Dissident

Bachman was very effective exposing Gingrich.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Newt's getting grilled.

----------


## jax

newt looking weak. come on Neil, get ron some more questions

----------


## jumpyg1258

"I never once changed my opinions based on any kind of payment."  LOL   If you believe that, you deserve to have a $#@!ty leader.

----------


## PierzStyx

Newt worked with people whose values he shared i.e. making money by raping the American taxpayer

----------


## skilt

I know he's taking a beating, but i still wish they would spread the questioning around.

----------


## akalucas

basically said he still believes that all american should have houses, thus he believes a fannie mae type of program

----------


## wgadget

I wonder if the OLD DUDES have passed out yet.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NEWT is GOING NEGATIVE.... HARD!

----------


## Disconsolate

What happened?? Tell me

----------


## bluesc

*BURN NEWT.*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Gringrich sounds like Clinton haha


as in: he makes his own definitions for words?

----------


## unknown

Newt only deals with people he supports, like Al Sharpton via Obama's education plan.

----------


## Havax

Newt is done.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He's getting hit hard! This is really good for us right now. We need to keep hitting! 

Romey / Paul / Bachmann all need to keep sending shots at Newt

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ron Paul was talking about how Newt was working for a government agency.  (GSE  - Government Sponsored Enterprise).  Ron did a good job pointing out to Newt how working for Fannie/Freddie is different than working for a private enterprise.


Thanks!!!

----------


## brushfire

Fox is trying to help coerce Newt defectors to Romney.

At least this seems to be what the questions are structured to do.

----------


## tfurrh

Gingrich is a name-dropper.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Roasted marshmellow.

----------


## jsingh1022

This is basically a Newt Gingrich interview. Ask other candidates about him.. Then go ask him more questions. Same $#@! different day

----------


## 69360

How many times will the bus run newt over?

----------


## PierzStyx

The Grinch playing up Mittens? Does that reveal the whole Newt push really WAS to make Mittens look good?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

This debate is huge!

9 out of 10 trending topics on Twitter right now nationally are about this debate.

----------


## TravisforPaul

Ron owned Newt.

Bachmann follows up with a huge b**ch slap.

Gingrich<------Stick a fork in him hes done

----------


## wgadget

Uh-Oh. Joe SixPack just had heart failure.  62 TRILLION.

----------


## Hospitaller

HIT IT OUT OF THE PARK

----------


## flightlesskiwi

earmarks.

----------


## ravedown

perry is getting blacked out...wow

----------


## pinkmandy

newt just hung himself with his last defense claiming he never took money for political favor (that sounded so disingenuous) and that he only surrounded himself w/people with whom he shared values. can't wait to see that statement repeated on the sharpton and pelosi videos that will likely be on youtube soon!

----------


## SlowSki

$#@!. earmarks. i saw this coming.

----------


## limequat

earmarks hear it comes

----------


## Havax

Cavuto shows his true colors.

----------


## MrGoose

RP's getting a lot of questions this time around!

----------


## Birdlady

oh no!

----------


## Justinfrom1776

I like how Cavuto frames this question, we need to address this. (Earmark spending)

----------


## green73

hahahaha earmarks. You're a peach cavuto

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron owned him

----------


## RonRules

How would you call a lobbyist that GETs money from the gov as opposed to pay members of said gov. That's what Gingrich was doing. He was lobbying AND he was receiving money for doing so.

The term "meta-lobbyist" is not quite right.  I'm trying to find a word that describes going to a lawyer and he/she pays YOU for his/her service!

----------


## kill the banks

he will hit this fine

----------


## libertyfanatic

Neil sure looks like he likes his cake

----------


## leglock

I strongly disagree with Ron with this.

----------


## leetlamer

Ron paul should have mentioned that he never accepted medicare as a doctor.

----------


## jax

haha good $#@! ron

----------


## limequat

doing good, keep it up

----------


## tfurrh

He answered it. Get the fudge over it.

----------


## Havax

RON TELL THEM YOU'VE NEVER VOTED FOR A TAX INCREASE!

----------


## brushfire

Holy cow was that a good answer.

Ron Paul justifies earmarks by saying that him getting a "tax return" for the district.  The less that is left with the executive branch, the better!  Take the money back, dont deliver more power to the president.

----------


## PierzStyx

He is complaining about bad budgeting not earmarks themselves.

----------


## SlowSki

nice answer!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. I LOVE THIS GUY

----------


## pauliticalfan

Nailed it.

----------


## bluesc

Ron handled it well.

----------


## redmod79

Good answer.  Good applause.

----------


## ItztehBean

Nothing seems difficult for Paul.

----------


## ross11988

Lol at nails face "dammit I could get him"

----------


## Dissident

Nice try Cavuto. Now let's see an equally negative question to Romney/Gingrich.

Great answer by Ron. Spoke clearly and with authority.

----------


## kylejack

I still don't like Paul's earmark position, but that was a stellar takedown of the question.

----------


## ravedown

he ended that well-its a complicated topic and he did well

----------


## akalucas

lol Cavuto really looked annoyed at Ron paus win of an answer. woot!

----------


## Spikender

> I strongly disagree with Ron with this.


Why?

----------


## constitutionstory

RP: A candidate who understands separation of powers.  And the deduction comparison was a pretty interesting way of explaining it.

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

KABOOOOMMMMMMM!!!! That was nuclear!!!!!!

----------


## Birdlady

I think I held my breath during that entire answer...lol Good job Ron!!

----------


## evadmurd

HE'LL yes!

----------


## goldwater's ghost

ron paul smashed that question to smithereens

----------


## WD-NY

EPIC ENDING to that question!

I was a little worried but boy did Paul come through at the end.

WOOOHOOO

----------


## AdamT

KILLED IT!

----------


## squirekyle

Did well on the question.  Might go over some heads, but did well.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Neil sure looks like he likes his cake


And eating it too!

----------


## green73

Don't be afraid to throw around Jefferson's name, Ron

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul hammered that one home. Some people might misquote Ron Paul saying he doesn't want to "run" things when in office

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

RON JUST KILLED IT! everyone should thank cavuto for that softball! that's one of the few things that people always question ron paul about, and he answered it so freakin' good!

----------


## Slimdude20

Dr pauls answer left Rick perry with a question mark on his face

----------


## trey4sports

wow. That was a great answer Ron!

----------


## anaconda

Perry should have talked like this in the first debates.

----------


## wgadget

Holy $#@!. Perry works 140 days every other year in Texas?

----------


## leglock

> Why?


It's dishonest. 

"I put earmarks into bills that other Congressmen vote for, but I personally don't vote for them. I'm not for earmarks, but I am because if we don't support them the Executive branch gets the money."

If he believes that he's getting the "cut" back to his district, he himself should vote for it. Not engage in that, in my opinion.

----------


## Harbinger631

Great questions from Fox so far.

----------


## squirekyle

EVERYONE seems to be talking really fast

----------


## jumpyg1258

LOL he's advocating that he doesn't want congress to do their job, even less than they are doing now.

----------


## wgadget

> Perry should have talked like this in the first debates.


The man is drugged.

----------


## trey4sports

rick perry, nice answer!

----------


## limequat

TIme to start hitting Romney.

----------


## Southron

Perry is sober!

----------


## musicmax

Cavuto just got killed by Perry on the part time Congress.

----------


## trey4sports

lol, i guess they will only work on off years according to perry. anarchy FTW?

----------


## jax

> I still don't like Paul's earmark position, but that was a stellar takedown of the question.


why so? he has never voted for an earmark. he tried to get what he could for his people.

if someone broke into your house and robbed you of everything you own, but they later offered to give half of it back. would you not take it? as well as goto the police? ron is going to the police by voting against earmarks, but will get what he can

----------


## bluesc

> I strongly disagree with Ron with this.


Shame.

----------


## brushfire

LOL

Rick Perry - claiming that he's gonig to get congress to cut their own pay in 1/2 and then make it part time.

Cavuto points out that congress only works ~150 days - what really constitutes "part time".

Perry claims that they would work 140 days every other year, like they do in TX

Applause from the crowd

// congress voting for their own paycut?  ...notsureifserious

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

not fan of US debates (or circus and the like), but this one is rather good and well moderated
can't believe I would tell that about fox debate

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I don't normally like saying this, but, good job to Fox News with the questions!

----------


## PierzStyx

Did Huntsman just say China and the US share democracy as a value? Idiot.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

Lol, listen to Santorum the trade Nazi.

----------


## ross11988

Omg santorum is still at the debate?

----------


## PeteinLA

I think this part time Congress thing by Perry is a miscalculation. It seems to get applause but it's kind of a "meh" point to drive IMHO.

----------


## Spikender

> It's dishonest. 
> 
> "I put earmarks into bills that other Congressmen vote for, but I personally don't vote for them. I'm not for earmarks, but I am because if we don't support them the Executive branch gets the money."
> 
> If he believes that he's getting the "cut" back to his district, he himself should vote for it. Not engage in that, in my opinion.


He puts an earmark into the bill because, if he doesn't and the bill passes (As it usually does), the money that he didn't earmark is a blank check for the President to use what he wants for. Ron rightfully knows that the Executive branch doesn't have that sort of power, so he has no choice but to earmark out of principle. His point was that we shouldn't have to earmark if everyone followed his lead and voted no on these bills.

----------


## musicmax

> Holy $#@!. Perry works 140 days every other year in Texas?


No, that's how much the state legislature works.

----------


## tfurrh

> I don't normally like saying this, but, good job to Fox News with the questions!


Don't count your chickens yet.

----------


## cucucachu0000

He did great! I feel that newsletter thing coming on now it has that feelling tonight....

----------


## jumpyg1258

> I think this part time Congress thing by Perry is a miscalculation. It seems to get applause but it's kind of a "meh" point to drive IMHO.


Everyone was for it until they heard how few days of the year these people actually work, then it turned people off big time.

----------


## awake

Blacked out Ron.

----------


## jware

So what is the previously un-discussed topic they're going to bring up? Have they covered it yet?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Am I seeing what I think I'm seeing?

I come home from work, and there it is - a link on the front page to RP on Fox this afternoon.  He absolutely killed it.  Then I kick over to Fox's stream of the debate, just in time to watch Ron Paul render Neil Cuvuto, mister awesome financial reporter, speechless.  The crowd cheered.

Am I watching the same debate I think I'm seeing?  Holy cow!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Romney talking about free markets.  LOL

----------


## jclay2

> Don't count your chickens yet.


This.

----------


## anaconda

Romney is increasingly uninspiring.

----------


## leglock

> He puts an earmark into the bill because, if he doesn't and the bill passes (As it usually does), the money that he didn't earmark is a blank check for the President to use what he wants for. Ron rightfully knows that the Executive branch doesn't have that sort of power, so he has no choice but to earmark out of principle. His point was that we shouldn't have to earmark if everyone followed his lead and voted no on these bills.


I understand his point, I just disagree with it. 

If everyone follows his lead and vote no on those bills, doesn't the money go to the Executive Branch then?

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> Too many threads.





> We are crashing the server





> I wonder if the OLD DUDES have passed out yet.


LMFAO.

----------


## cornell

Earmark = state equivalent of tax deduction.

Pro-american foreign policy.

Nice analogy and reframing!

----------


## brushfire

Romeny question

Over the next 10 years will most of the new jobs be created (what sector)

Romney answer

The market will decide - bla bla bla   Criticizes Solindra scandal with Obummer.  "Manufacturing will come back to the US"  "Energy" "Tech" "Drill baby drill".   "This economy has every potential to lead the world"  "This is going to be an American Century"

----------


## WD-NY

Let's be honest, could Ron have given the answer Romney just did on job?

That was solid.

----------


## wgadget

Newt wants to ABOLISH the 9th circuit.  He's crazy.  ZANY, even.

----------


## NC5Paul

Fox is going nuts on Newt. Did not expect this. Wow.

----------


## wgadget

Newt wants to ignore the Constitution. The man is dangerous.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Pandering to the religious right...

----------


## Spikender

> I understand his point, I just disagree with it. 
> 
> If everyone follows his lead and vote no on those bills, doesn't the money go to the Executive Branch then?


No, the money isn't spent at all. If voted yes and there's still left over money, then that money will go to the Executive Branch. Ron earmarks any leftover money, hoping to keep money out of the hands of the President.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

misreading of the american people???

what about the american constitution?

shows his colors.

american exceptionalism mentioned.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Let's be honest, could Ron have given the answer Romney just did on job?
> 
> That was solid.


Problem is Romney doesn't believe in a true free market. He believes in a corporately controlled economy.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Judicial dictatorship? LOL

----------


## bluesc

> Let's be honest, could Ron have given the answer Romney just did on job?
> 
> That was solid.


Ron's answer would have more substance. Stop yer complaining, Ron has improved a lot.

----------


## jclay2

> Let's be honest, could Ron have given the answer Romney just did on job?
> 
> That was solid.


To bad he is a complete farse based on his voting record.

----------


## seyferjm

wow, all that applause for Newt? WOW

----------


## FA.Hayek

people just applauded that! oh my

----------


## Beorn

Newt said "misreading American people" not misreading the constitution. What do the people have to do with the supreme court?

----------


## Standing Liberty

FDR

----------


## devil21

Sounded like he just said the courts should rule according to what the majority of Americans think/want at the time?

----------


## PierzStyx

> misreading of the american people???
> 
> what about the american constitution?
> 
> shows his colors.
> 
> american exceptionalism mentioned.


*knocks back a drink*

----------


## jkob

Comparing himself to FDR with federal judges

----------


## thehighwaymanq

FDR take on Judiciary? Hahahahaa what?

----------


## wgadget

> Let's be honest, could Ron have given the answer Romney just did on job?
> 
> That was solid.


^Romney guy.

----------


## FA.Hayek

newt just put jefferson and fdr in the same sentence

----------


## ItztehBean

"and FDR..."

What a ridiculous, outrageous response...

----------


## Endthefednow

Newt making a comeback?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Newt is a true Jeffersonian

----------


## AdamT

Wow Netw get applause over abolishing the courts [face palm].

----------


## wgadget

Newt says BEST PRESIDENT of 20th Century was FDR.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Newt is so arrogant.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Newt wants to be a dictator

----------


## jware

Newt wants to be like Lincoln and FDR when it comes to the courts?? He basically just stated on national tv that he wants to be a dictator!

----------


## ravedown

gingrich just got an easy softball and crushed it...nice job Fox

----------


## tfurrh

*audience* Newt know about stuff that I don't know about he must be smart...he must be right! *applause*

----------


## wgadget

UNDER GOD is the least of our worries.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Newt is really starting to scare me, even more than I was before.

----------


## jclay2

> Newt wants to be a dictator


Yep.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

welcome to post NDAA america.




> Wow Netw get applause over abolishing the courts [face palm].

----------


## PierzStyx

> FDR take on Judiciary? Hahahahaa what?


FDR threatened to add four more sympathetic judges to the Supreme Court if it over turned his New Deal programs. So Newt essentially just supported liberal policy against conservative judges.

----------


## green73

What's wrong with this crowd? They'll cheer anything from Newt or Mitt that sounds coherent.

----------


## ItztehBean

"I agree with Gingrich..."

Bachmann is anything but conservative.

----------


## wgadget

> Newt wants to be like Lincoln and FDR when it comes to the courts?? He basically just stated on national tv that he wants to be a dictator!


YOU got it.

----------


## devil21

Bachmann is wrong. The Founders wanted the Executive to be the least powerful of the three branches.

----------


## awake

Ron could go finish his Christmas shopping... He has got time.

----------


## redmod79

> UNDER GOD is the least of our worries.


Really... Are these people Living under a rock?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Newt wants to be like Lincoln and FDR when it comes to the courts?? He basically just stated on national tv that he wants to be a dictator!


There better be some pieces on this tomorrow. Somebody like Glenn Greenwald should jump on this absurd connection

----------


## anaconda

Too bad Bachmann is a neocon.

----------


## wgadget

I SO want to hear Ron's answer.

----------


## SlowSki

michelle doesn't know what the constitution is.

----------


## RonRules

Gingrich was curiously well prepared for that answer. I would not surprise he saw the questions ahead of time.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Newt says BEST PRESIDENT of 20th Century was FDR.

----------


## Endthefednow

Go RoN!!

----------


## leglock

Great answer by Paul on courts.

----------


## kill the banks

nice ron

----------


## Matthew Zak

> TIme to start hitting Romney.


this.

----------


## jware

Ron had a GREAT answer, but very little applause

----------


## PierzStyx

I'm against pornography in all accounts BUT it seems to me that Megyn Kelley should just shut up and take off her clothes already. She'd add more to the debate by doing that than with the crap she spews out of her mouth.

----------


## seyferjm

good answer Ron

----------


## tfurrh

> Gingrich was curiously well prepared for that answer. I would not surprise he saw the questions ahead of time.


I've thought that with Huntsman's answers too.

----------


## Austin

Paul's answer on courts could have been better, and he should have used his time to the fullest extent. He finished strong on separation of powers, but he should have mentioned the Constitution / separation of powers more.

----------


## sevin

> I'm against pornography in all accounts BUT it seems to me that Megyn Kelley should just shut up and take off her clothes already. She'd add more to the debate by doing that than with the crap she spews out of her mouth.


Nah. I can't get a hard-on for girls who spew crap like that.

----------


## jsingh1022

Ron Paul is trending nationally on Twitter

----------


## brushfire

Do you believe that the 9th circuit court be abolished?

Backmann : Are the courts following the constitution?  Its not just congress that gets it wrong, the courts do too.  Congress and the POTUS have failed to take their authority back.  The courts should be the least powerful.

Backmann getting lots of applause...  "Iowans have decided to take their constitution back"

-- question asked again to Ron Paul

Answer from Ron - If a judge misbehaves that they be impeached - dangerous to have congress subpoena the judges.  Congress subpena judges is dangerous to the separation of powers.

----------


## ross11988

> I SO want to hear Ron's answer.


You still sure of that?

----------


## jumpyg1258

I wish Ron would have brought up that this election is for the person in charge of the executive branch and this question is in regards to the legislative branch and thus is irrelevant.

----------


## trey4sports

meh, not a great answer but no damage done.

----------


## wgadget

Gingrich's idea about the courts is OVER THE TOP. Period.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I believe this 'new judge topic' is to play on that old stand-by the lesser of two evils voter has always spewed.

'The Prez appoints the judges, we gotta defeat the "D"'  

Clever Fox, very clever -and pretty obvious.

----------


## green73

blah blah blah Santorum, answer the question

----------


## squirekyle

> meh, not a great answer but no damage done.


Agreed.  the average American doesn't care.

----------


## brushfire

Santorum says he's taken out judges

Question was "who's your favorite SCOTUS Justice"?

Santorum claims he was the only man of action.  Santorum's favorite justice is Thomas

----------


## SlowSki

We should just get rid of congress.

----------


## agorist ninja

These threads are insufferable with the hyper-critical sniping at every one of Dr. Paul's answers.

----------


## Endthefednow

NOw more blah blah blah

----------


## kill the banks

Ron more relaxed

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hahahaa Ron just said "$#@! that question"

----------


## SlowSki

hahaha ron

----------


## limequat

Ron loosening up on the judge question...relax please dr

----------


## flightlesskiwi

he just did it.

economic liberty and civil liberty = same dang thing.

----------


## green73

> Ron Paul is trending nationally on Twitter


Sweet

----------


## pauladin

just ron being himself....like a boss.

----------


## VictorB

Is Huntsman a robot?  He goes right into a speech everytime.

----------


## PeteinLA

Great answers by Ron all around.

----------


## Liberty74

I like Huntsman but why do I cringe when it starts to speak? lol

----------


## jumpyg1258

Is this a name drop on sucking justice's dicks?

----------


## brushfire

Alito, Roberts Thomas  For Perry   (add Scalia for newt)

Ron Paul - all of them are good, and all of them are bad.

Bachmann - named all of them, not just a single one  (see Perry response)

Huntsman -  Talking governors.. how they appoint judges.  Hunstman says Alito and Roberts

....commercial break

----------


## Brett85

Not a good answer by Ron in my opinion.  He should've named Clarence Thomas, who's the biggest 10th amendment advocate on the court.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Oh great, here we go with Iran. Ugh!

----------


## Wren

Iran next...Ron get your thoughts together!

----------


## ross11988

C'mon Ron give us one big gland slam. Please!

----------


## trey4sports

meh, probably should have answered one.

----------


## seyferjm

Foreign policy up next...I hope he's ready!

----------


## jkob

these guys really sticking their necks out naming Thomas, Roberts, Scalia, and Alito.

----------


## jax

here comes iran.

this is where he can make the most ground. if he can do a good job at backing up his position, this is where he could really take off

----------


## kmalm585

Looks like Fox is going to attack Ron in the next hour. Iran, Foreign Policy, and "Social Issues" or whatever they said, aka Newsletters.

----------


## Dissident

<gasp> Iran.

----------


## wgadget

LOL...Old dudes said this was about Newt's PERSONAL LIFE.  WTF?

----------


## bluesc

"controversial social issues" o gawd

----------


## milo10

I liked Ron's answer a lot.  It is what you would expect from an outsider.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Ron is so not good at playing political games.

He should have just said Clarance Thomas.

----------


## anaconda

That was a headline grabbing line regarding SCOTUS judges: "They're all good and they're all bad!" I think we'll hear about this tomorrow.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Huntsman reminds me of mr. Smithers

----------


## VictorB

Ron's answer on judges was good.  It made people laugh, and it made him stand out.  Everyone gave the same answer except for Ron.  People will remember that.

----------


## jware

They will ask Ron the last question of the debate, it will be about the newsletters, and he'll have 30 seconds to respond. Calling it

----------


## PierzStyx

> Hahahaa Ron just said "$#@! that question"


I love the whole hand waving thing he did, just dismissing it for the crap it was. WIN!

----------


## kill the banks

little prayer amen

----------


## jclay2

Here it comes, social issues and foreign policy. Be ready for the attack ron.

----------


## wgadget

The old dudes are cynical. They are definitely NEWT SHILLS.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Let's bank on the fact some Iowans are going to bed before we hit the newsletter questions or the conspiracy theories demogague

----------


## devil21

Prepare for a question about the drone!

----------


## green73

> little prayer amen


apparently I've given out too much rep + today

----------


## willwash

For the first time ever, I am genuinely disappointed in Ron.  He needs to read Clarence Thomas's concurring opinion in US v. Lopez, and also Gonzales v Reich.  Clarence Thomas FTW

----------


## wgadget

Old crusty dudes just said this was Ron Paul's best debate.

----------


## Cyberbrain

ALL of them except Paul said Judge Roberts!? Are you serious!? Roberts is the biggest disgrace in that court as far as I'm concerned.

----------


## PierzStyx

Ron has the social issues in the bag. All he has to say is "Sanctity of Life Act" and "I voted for the DOMA." to handle that section. Its foreign policy he'll have to really play up and explain well.

----------


## kylejack

Fox News stream said this was Ron Paul's best debate, that he was very lucid and on-point.

----------


## jsingh1022

Look at this autistic tweet: https://twitter.com/#!/SHendersonIA/...11601581395969

----------


## trey4sports

the key will be about limiting damage not home run answers. Hope you guys understand that

----------


## ronpaulitician

I'm starting to like Gingrich. With the new executive powers and this indefinite detention bill, all we really need is a president willing to amputate the entire Supreme Court. Then we'll finally be able to get stuff done.

----------


## jax

i really hope they bring up the conspirac theory bs and newsletter that way ron actually has a chance to defend himself before the pundits gets to him

----------


## thehighwaymanq

HERE WE GO!

----------


## unknown

Ok people, get ready.

----------


## JCF

Always going to Paul first on the FP questions.

----------


## SlowSki

come on Ron

----------


## jware

Applause!!!!! This is great!!

----------


## jax

great point in comparing with iraq

----------


## thehighwaymanq

GOOD ANSWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## ItztehBean

Artful response. Flawless victory.

----------


## constitutionstory

"war propaganda"

The real peace president.  Not the Peace Prize winner...

Minipax anyone?

----------


## limequat

$#@!in A!

----------


## kill the banks

bomb bomb bomb , bomb bomb Iran

----------


## wgadget

WAY OVERTIME...Congrats, RON!

----------


## low preference guy

> For the first time ever, I am genuinely disappointed in Ron.  He needs to read Clarence Thomas's concurring opinion in US v. Lopez, and also Gonzales v Reich.  Clarence Thomas FTW


He has horrible positions on executive power.

----------


## brushfire

Iran question - Iran less than 1 year from developing a nuke

President Paul would remove US sanctions
To be clear - GOP nominee would be left of Obama

Answer - I'd be running with the American people.  Paul brings up that there is more saying that Iran doesnt have a nuke.  Clepper sp?  Says that there is no evidence.  Ron Paul says this is war propaganda - greatest danger is taht we'll over react.  Even Israel, head security said it wouldnt make any sense to take out Iran just because they MIGHT have a weapon.
If we live through the cold war, we should not jump the gun... its how we got into the useless war with Iraq

----------


## limequat

Lots of time for RP, this is great

----------


## Ekrub

I'm at a Gonzaga game right now, someone fill me in on how he is doing?

----------


## Endthefednow

Dr. Ron is on his game with this one

----------


## tfurrh

$#@!.

----------


## Gravik

I really wish they could show video clips. Ron needs to hammer it out there that GEORGE W BUSH ran on the same foreign policy plan in 2000 and won the presidency.

----------


## Jtorsella

Damnit

----------


## tremendoustie

They've certainly divided liberty -- but I can't say the sc is good on personal or economic liberty. I guess Paul meant that certain ones are good on some things and others are good on other issues.

----------


## KramerDSP

WHOA!

"We talked to Libya, we then killed them".

----------


## limequat

YES YES YES!

----------


## libertyfanatic

This guy is a douche

----------


## PursuePeace

Arggggggggh lost my stream 

What did he say???!!!!!

----------


## sparebulb

> They will ask Ron the last question of the debate, it will be about the newsletters, and he'll have 30 seconds to respond. Calling it


I'll call and raise you one.  The will ask Ron a smear question about the newsletters and give him NO time for response.

----------


## unknown

"Try one more time", f you.

----------


## JCF

Ugh, Paul wasn't so good on that one. Totally over the head of many.

----------


## kill the banks

president paul

----------


## limequat

All your 2nd hour belong to us!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Um...guys...did he say we kill them?

----------


## Brett85

Very, very bad.

----------


## trey4sports

ooooo... not so happy bout that one.

----------


## brushfire

Paul asked if Iran did have a nuke - what would you do.

Ron says that they have a desire to have a nuke.  Brings up Libya and how respect comes from nukes.  WE DONT NEED ANOTHER WAR.

Re-asked question:
Iran is found to be doing exercises.  Praises president from backing off of sanctions... sanctions are an act of war.  We need to approach this differently - use the 12000 diplomats.

----------


## seyferjm

my heart is pounding

----------


## jax

lol damn brent was trying hard as $#@!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Not bad at all! We are solid.

----------


## limequat

> "Try one more time", f you.


HE ASKED RP 3 QUESTION IN A ROW IT IS GOOD

----------


## tfurrh

Here it goes.

----------


## Bruno

At least he got three opportunities to school on foreign policy!

----------


## jsingh1022

Lol Wow... Brett was a dick at the end... he's the one who kept asking the questions

----------


## Chrysamere

What a dick

----------


## unknown

"Use some diplomacy once in a while", how about ever.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> All your 2nd hour belong to us!


Yes sir!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Baier staying on point. "Why don't you want to bomb Iran? Come on! Let's bomb Iran!!"

----------


## squirekyle

bad, he should say we need a declaration of war if they're a threat of national security.

----------


## jene277

I have never been so proud of a person I've never met before like I am of Dr. Paul right now.

----------


## green73

Good job, Ron. Fox's tactics are so obvious.

----------


## wgadget

I see HEADLINES COMING. Thanks Santorum.

----------


## ItztehBean

Frothy is in panic mode.

----------


## limequat

> WHOA!
> 
> "We talked to Libya, we then killed them".


Brilliant

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Jump In RON... don't let Santorum spew propaganda

----------


## constitutionstory

> WHOA!
> 
> "We talked to Libya, we then killed them".


"use a little bit of diplomacy every once in awhile" and this is such an understatement, that needs to be said.

And taking the oil out of Europe?  Well, just print a bunch of Euros and USD, right?  Then everything will be fine... status quo.

----------


## jkob

Iran hates Al Qaeda stupid

----------


## awake

War is the Republican religion.

----------


## anaconda

In the end, Santorum is a mean and petty man.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Oh Santorum, you are such a delusional tool....

----------


## SlowSki

rebuttal?

----------


## leglock

> bad, he should say we need a declaration of war if they're a threat of national security.


I agree. I thought his answer was strong, but he *really* needed to ended with that....if they were a threat.

----------


## unknown

Yah they love us for overthrowing their democratically elected leaders.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

http://twitpic.com/7ttb6c/full

----------


## jumpyg1258

Here comes Frothy Mix's lies again about Iran to start up another war.

----------


## Son of Detroit

Ron's answers weren't very good.  Damn.

----------


## green73

Where the hell is Paul's rebuttal?

----------


## gosmo

No rebuttal? Are you kidding me?

----------


## tfurrh

NO RESPONSE!?

----------


## mport1

Ron needed a better prepared answer for Iran.  His answers unfortunately will turn off many voters.

----------


## The Dude

I missed most of the first half of the debate, how is Ron doing overall?

----------


## jax

they hate us because of our freedoms!! what a crock of $#@! frothy

----------


## svobody

Wow, where was the rebuttal? Lame

----------


## jkob

THEY HATE OUR FREEDOM

YEEEEEEHAWWWWWWW

----------


## Standing Liberty

What brach did frothy serve in?

----------


## cornell

I wish Ron would have given his Panama Canal answer...oh well, it wasn't THAT bad.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

[QUOTE=mport1;3857170]Ron needed a better prepared answer for Iran.  His answers unfortunately will turn off many voters.[/QUOTE

i agree. he sounded like he was dodging the question.

----------


## GreenBulldog

Weakness invites aggression? That would explain why Iran would want a nuke.

Duh...

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions



----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Also, why was there such wild applause for Santorum and Romney right now. So disgusting...

----------


## pauliticalfan

"They don't hate us because of our policy they hate us because of what we believe." -Frothy

THAT'S THE SAME DAMN THING!

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

warmongers on the leash
painful to watch

----------


## WD-NY

Santorum stumbled in his attack against Ron... lucky us.

----------


## braane

I thought it was pretty good.

----------


## trey4sports

well, hopefully it's ok.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Are any of Mitts sons sserving?

----------


## constitutionstory

"A foreign policy based on pretty please" according to Romney?

The Romney doublespeak characterization of Obama's foreign policy.  Like we asked the Pakistanis before the Islamabad compound raid in their own country.

This is the most blatant misuse of foreign policy description I've seen... Status Quo or the Ron Paul non-interventionism for Peace.

----------


## McChronagle

> Ron needed a better prepared answer for Iran.  His answers unfortunately will turn off many voters.


i think that was one of the best answers ive heard from him. what he does need to ask is where were the terrorists 100 years ago?

----------


## pauladin

his answer was strong for independents, weak for the republican base.

----------


## MaxPower

I wish Dr. Paul had responded to that "Left of Obama" line Bret kept spewing by pointing out that non-intervention is the Old Right position and was even given lip service by George W. Bush before he got into the White House.

----------


## KingNothing

Paul should have just said that he'd leave it up to Congress.

----------


## awake

The war in Iraq is an occupation that will never end. Just ask Korea.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

bachmann said that iran is going to be a hegemon. does she know what a hegemon means?

----------


## Birdlady

He better get a rebuttal!

----------


## ross11988

Great. Were done

----------


## thehighwaymanq

BRING UP THE TROOP DONATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## wgadget

REBUTTAL?

----------


## SlowSki

he needs a damn rebuttal

----------


## limequat

Ouch bachmann suckerpunch.  Bitch.

----------


## devil21

Giuliani moment coming up!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Bachmann got applause for that?! Better make those boos louder! REBUTTAL NOW!

----------


## Dissident

Paul really needs to conclude his foreign policy answers with "Make no mistake about it, if the United States was under a serious natural security threat, not the fabricated propaganda we are hearing now, with the support of Congress, I would take swift and immediate action to defeat our enemy and bring our troops home as quickly as possible."

----------


## PierzStyx

Screw you Bachmann. Iran isn't the hegemon. Peter Wiggins is the Hegemon!

----------


## 69360

did they just boo bachmann?

----------


## wgadget

UNINETED STATES.

----------


## tfurrh

He better get a response.

----------


## anaconda

Paul rebuttal??

----------


## green73

Oh no you didn't

----------


## kylejack

I think we might be taking a bit of damage here.

----------


## jumpyg1258

$#@! you Bachmann

----------


## unknown

No rebuttal for RP?  So he can tell Santorum that we drew blood first in 1953 Operation Ajax.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

AMERICAN CREATED THE DAMN SITUATION IN IRAQ!!!!!!!!

what a $#@!ING moron!!

----------


## Havax

THERE WE $#@!ING GO!

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Ron needs to mention the recent AEI admission that the real fear is that Iran gets nukes and DOES NOT use them.

----------


## tfurrh

My stream just went to hell! What happened?

----------


## SlowSki

great answer!!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

SLAM $#@!ING DUNK!

----------


## PierzStyx

I am about the punch the internet feed at ronpaulcountry.com

----------


## thehighwaymanq

This man is an american hero.

----------


## limequat

Oh my god just YELLED at bitch

----------


## jsingh1022

OH MY GAWD IT'S GOING DOWN

----------


## awake

Bachman Warmonger...

----------


## mport1

Much better!

----------


## wgadget

*OOOOOOGA-BOOOOOOOOGA!!!!*

----------


## svobody

HAHAHA b achmann is going full on madman

----------


## seyferjm

RON FTW!

----------


## skyorbit

What's he say?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Baby, you goooo Ron!

----------


## jkob

good rebuttal

----------


## jsingh1022

RON PAUL WINS THE ELECTION WITH THAT ONE

----------


## Havax

SIT DOWN WOMAN!

----------


## unknown

F*ck your ding!!!

----------


## McChronagle

OWNED he $#@!ing used my switzerland and sweden answer! is that a first from him?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I think I am going to start drinking.

----------


## Liberty74

Whats with all this buffering? I'm almost done.

----------


## trey4sports

hmm.... not sure that is good for us.

----------


## brushfire

Sorry - heated exchange with Bachmann and Ron about Iran, and starting more wars.   You'll have to see the youtube on that.

----------


## unknown

Newt voted for the UN, FFS.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

i dont know how this will play out with the average pub voter in iowa but man i loved that back and forth with ron

----------


## iiguns

The audience whats war!   What the f^%K is wrong with them.....?!!!!!

----------


## RonPaulFever

ugh....$#@!ty stream is $#@!ty

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Ron needs to take a deep breath.

----------


## Chrysamere

> I think I am going to start drinking.


Amen.

----------


## ross11988

Holy $#@!. This is getting dirty

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

This is why Ron should never have said that these insane war mongers can beat Obama.

They will lose to Obama because deep down Americans think Obama is less insane and belligerent than these maniacs.

----------


## wgadget

I TOLD you Ron was effective when he's pissed.

----------


## tfurrh

My stream is crapping out. I'm missing it all crap.

----------


## Dissident

I don't want Michelle Bachman anywhere the presidency. The rhetoric from her is absolutely frightening.

----------


## braane

Hard to say how that will be received.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Wow Paul was getting pissed with Mega Bitch over the lies she was spewing.

----------


## ItztehBean

Huntsman is being oxymoronic. UN is anti-AMERICAN.

----------


## PierzStyx

Paul just TORE INTO THAT B*TCH!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

secupp   S.E. Cupp                                                   

            Bachmann's also having a great night. *Gets the Iowa crowd to boo Ron Paul. No small feat.*

   1 minute ago  


 
secupp   S.E. Cupp                                                   

            Ron Paul: It makes more  sense to work with people. *Yes, I think Ahmedinejad wants to work with  us. If "work with us" means kill us.
*
   11 minutes ago  *Favorite* *Retweet* *Reply*

----------


## limequat

Lots of boos for the Dr....

----------


## devil21

> hmm.... not sure that is good for us.


Like the 2007 Giuliani moment, it won't bring the warmongers onto our side but it will catch the attention of people tired of all this war propaganda.

----------


## ravedown

huntsman, paul-lite

----------


## ForLibertyFight

The Iran exchange didn't seem too good...

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> hmm.... not sure that is good for us.


This.

"We" like it, but the target audience are garden variety Iowa Republicans.

----------


## Dissident

Youtube stream is working -http://www.youtube.com/foxnewschanne...ure=inp-lt-fox

----------


## afwjam

WOW Ron Paul dropping TRUTH Bombs!

----------


## BUSHLIED

Bachmann's desperate move and Ron won the exchange....

----------


## wgadget

In other news, BobbleHead Perry wants to attack the country of Solyndra.

----------


## Epic

Ron Paul needs to play the trump card... THE TROOPS SUPPORT HIM!  They gave him the most donations...

----------


## RonPaulRules

This will hurt Ron for sure.

----------


## ravedown

paul's answer will at least play to many anti-war independents...

----------


## mport1

Hope the voters aren't as pro war as the audience and other candidates.

----------


## brushfire

Perry "I've already called for an overfly... u...uhh... No fly zone"

----------


## RonPauledbyYoutube

Huntsman coming our way?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> secupp   S.E. Cupp                                                   
> 
>             Bachmann's also having a great night. Gets the Iowa crowd to boo Ron Paul. No small feat.
> 
>    1 minute ago  
> 
> 
>  
> secupp   S.E. Cupp                                                   
> ...


Screw that bitch. Honestly.

----------


## abstrusezincate

I realized that I'd seriously consider voting for Obama to keep these people out if Paul doesn't win.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## musicmax

> Lots of boos for the Dr....


No, they were booing CrazyEyes for interrupting Ron's rebuttal.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I wish he'd say that our looming bankruptcy is the worst threat to our national defense.

----------


## EBounding

> I realized that I'd seriously consider voting for Obama to keep these people out if Paul doesn't win.


I was thinking the same thing, but vote Republican congress to at least create some gridlock.

----------


## runamuck

We just lost all the war mongering vote.... Oh well

----------


## Epic

The troops support Ron Paul... that should be mentioned... or asked the other candidates...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Rough night. 

Media is going to literally destroy us tomorrow.

----------


## limequat

Bachmann is now my least favorite person on stage...$#@!...in the building

----------


## RonRules

Ron is the greatest American!

After hearing this speech, Sweden needs to recall Obama's peace prize and give it to Ron Paul.

----------


## jumpyg1258

> I realized that I'd seriously consider voting for Obama to keep these people out if Paul doesn't win.


Why?  He represents the same status quo as these guys?  There's no real difference.  You're better off going 3rd party if Paul doesn't win.

----------


## seyferjm

Ugh, people who want war

----------


## Crotale

It's approaching half three in the morning over here in London, but I'm gripped. Ron Paul is owning.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

wow Michelle, if we bomb Iran because they might make nukes shouldn't they bomb us because we do?

----------


## Bruno

> This is a disaster for Paul...depressing


you are watching another debate or a troll

----------


## green73

For those who need a stream:

http://www.youtube.com/foxnewschanne...ure=inp-lt-fox

----------


## JoshS

The FOX News hit.

AIPAC called in the guns, they were afraid.

Ugh

----------


## RonPaulRules

Newt will win this debate as far as Fox is concerned.

----------


## ronpaulitician

Eh, voters will be more than aware of Paul's foreign policy stance (and 9/11, Iraq, Afghanistan, Iran, etc.).

The more time he has to expose people to the truth, the better.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Newt Gingrich is a republican's dream. Spews anti-Obama messages while acting like he's going to change things.

----------


## WD-NY

There was no reason for Ron to get "educational" mode right there.

He can make the same point using MUCH DIFFERENT language.

----------


## svobody

People should be really fired up for the moneybomb tomorrow he was dropping nukes on Bachmann, I hope everybody could see through her shrill fearmongering

----------


## Havax

Why the $#@! didn't we pack this place with our supporters?

----------


## devil21

> We just lost all the war mongering vote.... Oh well


We never really had it in the first place so no big deal.




> This is a disaster for Paul...depressing


Troll alert.

----------


## ross11988

> Bachmann's desperate move and Ron won the exchange....



To you he won. Not to the average iowan voter

----------


## agorist ninja

Clearly the entire campaign is over for some of you hyper-critical $#@!wads.  Just turn off the TV and don't bother logging back onto the forums if it's so traumatic for you.  Ron is saying what he always says.  It's gotten him this far and now everyone wants to him to contort himself while jumping through all these hoops?  Calm down.

Everything will be fine.  Just as it was yesterday, so too will be tomorrow.

----------


## ForLibertyFight

Newt is doing well... he needs to be attacked.

----------


## wgadget

The Iran issue will DEFINITELY be a topic of discussion at Christmas dinner.

----------


## Standing Liberty

that audience is rigged.

----------


## tfurrh

Newt Gingrich = Wade Phillips.

----------


## ctiger2

Ron is killing it! He seems really relaxed and he's not getting ahead of himself too much. #winning!

----------


## tremendoustie

Ron's doing great IMO. The second part of that exchange, especially, was excellent.

----------


## Slimdude20

I think the main problem is that they can edit that for tomorrow to make Paul look radical. I think he did a great job standing for my rights. And the rights of our men and women in the military very well however! Thank you dr paul

----------


## sevin

> Rough night. 
> 
> Media is going to literally destroy us tomorrow.


Some of you are way too pessimistic. His answer didn't change much. Most voters already know where Paul stands on foreign policy. He handled the question fairly well.

The media will attack him but they won't "destroy" him.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Anybody else think this audience was packed according to Fox's desires?

----------


## wgadget

> To you he won. Not to the average iowan voter


You're being overly affected by the crowd noise. Packed with FoxNews neocons, no doubt.

The AMERICAN PEOPLE are TIRED OF THE WARS.

----------


## RM918

That was really not that bad. At worse, it was 'meh'. It revealed nothing that the other debates haven't.

----------


## limequat

What's twitter saying about that exchange?

----------


## trey4sports

> Why the $#@! didn't we pack this place with our supporters?


the tickets were given to GOP insiders in Iowa. Several articles on it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Can some of you guys complete a sentence without the f* bomb?  Remember those dang 500,000 brochures that were mailed out listing this place as a resource and think about how many Iowa Christians are going to be looking here.

----------


## tremendoustie

Ron's getting cheers too -- to my ear, just as loud as bachman's.

----------


## wgadget

When will Ron say something about NDAA?  Or whatever it's called...The INDEFINITE DETENTION thing.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron did great

----------


## VictorB

We NEVER had the pro-war vote.  It's a Fox News debate, the audience will not be pro-Ron.  

The boo's came when she started interrupting him.  Not from his response.

----------


## Joe3113

Ron should respond to Gingrich:

"How can you talk about left-wing environmentalists when you go and sit on a couch with Nancy Pelosi ??!!"

----------


## Standing Liberty

> The Iran issue will DEFINITELY be a topic of discussion at Christmas dinner.


When did we becime so afraid of Iran all of the sudden?

----------


## Lucille

> To you he won. Not to the average iowan voter


But Rove and Hannity agreed that Iowans are "isolationists," and that's why Ron is doing so well there.

----------


## kill the banks

bachwoman spoken like the MIC war machine Tokyo Rose

----------


## mbburch

His answer about Iran is not going to appeal to the average Republican voter. The people pointing this out are not "trolls," they are just more aware of how the average undecided voter thinks.

----------


## MaxPower

Great to see our guy showing some fire and authority in that exchange!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

I don't understand why Ron never brings up the troop donations in moments like that.

----------


## jsingh1022

> Clearly the entire campaign is over for some of you hyper-critical $#@!wads.  Just turn off the TV and don't bother logging back onto the forums if it's so traumatic for you.  Ron is saying what he always says.  It's gotten him this far and now everyone wants to him to contort himself while jumping through all these hoops?  Calm down.
> 
> Everything will be fine.  Just as it was yesterday, so too will be tomorrow.


This is the reality. Good post.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Truth will prevail.  One way or the other, the truth _will_ prevail.  That is all we are doing here, and Paul got the _truth_ out again.

Buck up.

----------


## Fredom101

This crowd sucks, most of the questions suck, and Bachmann completely scares me.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

People know where Ron Paul stands on Iran. This didn't hurt us at all IMO. He strengthened the resolve of people who are with him, and possibly changed some minds about the wisdom of rushing to start a war with Iran.

----------


## ravedown

im beginning to think newt got his questions in advance....wish i could prove it

----------


## WD-NY

> Newt is doing well... he needs to be attacked.


Newt was completely and totally destroyed in the first half hour.

----------


## DerekB

I just don't get it. It's not like the Paul campaign doesn't know which foreign policy talking points work and which ones don't. His responses tonight on Iran were horribly weak and are going to cause some (I don't know how much) damage to his campaign. He recovered slightly, but there was way too much rambling and quotes which are perfect ammo for his opponents. Stick to talking about hundreds of bases worldwide. Stick to talking about how we can't afford this foreign policy. Stick to talking about how you get more money from troops than all other candidates combined! Stick to talking about how we stared down the Russians and the Chinese but can't stare down the Iranians? Every word the good doctor utters about 'of course they want one' does a horrible disservice to the non-interventionist position in this debate format. There's no time for complex ideas, use good strong talking points that get strong applause while maintaining your values!

This late in the campaign, there's no excuse for this!  

On a lighter note, his non foreign policy answers have been great so far tonight.

----------


## Cap

He said he was going to tell the truth.

----------


## BUSHLIED

He did well. If people want to not believe Paul, that's on them...you can only present the facts on the most important issue: war and peace. Ron made a distinction with everyone else....that is what he needed to do and that is what he honestly believes in his heart.

----------


## tfurrh

They're going to leave it there with Paul. I'm betting only 1 more chance for him to speak.

----------


## RPSupporter305

Did Ron really get booed? I think maybe slightly? from what I saw it was mostly for what Bachmann was saying. Not being biased...

----------


## jumpyg1258

> I don't understand why Ron never brings up the troop donations in moments like that.


Cause no one cares about what the troops think.  If they did, Paul would have been elected President in 2008.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron should respond to Gingrich:
> 
> "How can you talk about left-wing environmentalists when you go and sit on a couch with Nancy Pelosi ??!!"


/WIN.  Oh, please Ron, say this.

----------


## svobody

Just a heads up guys but not everybody wants a war with Iran. I know many neocons who want a global military presence but have also expressed serious concern to me over this drumbeat for war with Iran. The percentage of people that want another war is very small.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Bachmann is now my least favorite person on stage...$#@!...in the building


her neocon colors showed.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## Dantech

> Anybody else think this audience was packed according to Fox's desires?


yep!

----------


## RM918

If there was anything missing from Paul's response, it would be that he should've mentioned the donations and he should've mentioned that Israel could easily obliterate Iran and if they went in on their own, he wouldn't interfere.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> When did we becime so afraid of Iran all of the sudden?


crude oil.  iraq and libya wasn't enough.

----------


## unknown

We need to be awoken out of our coma.  Iran will not and cannot bring down the US, to suggest it is ridiculous.  The implosion of our economy is what will destroy the US.

----------


## BLS

Perry just robbed Gary Johnson's line.

----------


## RonRules

Why does Huntsman get so much time in the debate, considering how bad he's doing in the polls!?  Same for Bachman & Perry for that matter.

----------


## Jtorsella

> I just don't get it. It's not like the Paul campaign doesn't know which foreign policy talking points work and which ones don't. His responses tonight on Iran were horribly weak and are going to cause some (I don't know how much) damage to his campaign. He recovered slightly, but there was way too much rambling and quotes which are perfect ammo for his opponents. Stick to talking about hundreds of bases worldwide. Stick to talking about how we can't afford this foreign policy. Stick to talking about how you get more money from troops than all other candidates combined! Stick to talking about how we stared down the Russians and the Chinese but can't stare down the Iranians? Every word the good doctor utters about 'of course they want one' does a horrible disservice to the non-interventionist position in this debate format. There's no time for complex ideas, use good strong talking points that get strong applause while maintaining your values!
> 
> This late in the campaign, there's no excuse for this!  
> 
> On a lighter note, his non foreign policy answers have been great so far tonight.


Yeah, as a pessimist we may have just lost Iowa. Goddamnit. I am so depressed right now.

----------


## Patrick Henry

So we know Perry hates cancer and loves the 10th amendment.

----------


## jax

Ron TOTALLY redeemed himself wuth that bachman exchange

----------


## McChronagle

you know for people that usually say the other candidates pander its hypocritical to think that ron should do the same. all ron does is drop truth bombs how can you not understand this yet? get over it. thats whats gotten him to this level of support and thats what will get him to the nomination. ron rocked that bitch.

----------


## ItztehBean

This is smear attempt by FOX to make horror movie out of RP.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I just don't get it. It's not like the Paul campaign doesn't know which foreign policy talking points work and which ones don't. His responses tonight on Iran were horribly weak and are going to cause some (I don't know how much) damage to his campaign. He recovered slightly, but there was way too much rambling and quotes which are perfect ammo for his opponents. Stick to talking about hundreds of bases worldwide. Stick to talking about how we can't afford this foreign policy. Stick to talking about how you get more money from troops than all other candidates combined! Stick to talking about how we stared down the Russians and the Chinese but can't stare down the Iranians? Every word the good doctor utters about 'of course they want one' does a horrible disservice to the non-interventionist position in this debate format. There's no time for complex ideas, use good strong talking points that get strong applause while maintaining your values!
> 
> This late in the campaign, there's no excuse for this!  
> 
> On a lighter note, his non foreign policy answers have been great so far tonight.


You can lead a horse to water, but you cannot force him to drink it.

----------


## wgadget

Crusty old dudes say Ron Paul LOST A HUGE AMOUNT.  LOL  Sure...uh-huh. Right.

----------


## Epic

The economy needs to be front and center.  That's the big issue.  How could this election turn on Iran?  Silly.  That issue shouldn't be allowed to take so much time.

----------


## anaconda

Perry clearly explaining the 10th Amendment. Good rare moment for him. I say he'll get a bounce off this debate, at the expense of the othere non-Ron candidates.

----------


## BLS

I hate to bring bad news, but Ron's getting destroyed in this debate.

----------


## wgadget

Crusty old dudes say Ron Paul jumped the shark. Say he's insane. 

WOW...THESE ARE FIGHTING WORDS.

I call BLOWBACK.

----------


## Birdlady

I think the Bachmann exchange was the red pill. It might be hard to swallow, but people just got some truth bombs. Now we just need to see what the audience and American people will do with that info.

----------


## mport1

> I just don't get it. It's not like the Paul campaign doesn't know which foreign policy talking points work and which ones don't. His responses tonight on Iran were horribly weak and are going to cause some (I don't know how much) damage to his campaign. He recovered slightly, but there was way too much rambling and quotes which are perfect ammo for his opponents. Stick to talking about hundreds of bases worldwide. Stick to talking about how we can't afford this foreign policy. Stick to talking about how you get more money from troops than all other candidates combined! Stick to talking about how we stared down the Russians and the Chinese but can't stare down the Iranians? Every word the good doctor utters about 'of course they want one' does a horrible disservice to the non-interventionist position in this debate format. There's no time for complex ideas, use good strong talking points that get strong applause while maintaining your values!
> 
> This late in the campaign, there's no excuse for this!  
> 
> On a lighter note, his non foreign policy answers have been great so far tonight.


Completely agree.

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Sometimes I have to leave this forum because it's so DAMN DEPRESSING AND PESSIMISTIC!  Seriously, no matter what Ron does or says I feel like half this board has pre saved "oh noez the sky is falling!1!" responses prepared to just auto-send.  I'm so sick of this defeatist "everything is falling apart" attitude.  If we're going to get all half hearted and weepy because neocon warmongers who love Fox News won't vote for us then we should just give up now.  Ron nailed that question, the crowd booed Bachmann, and Bachmann got a free education for a few minutes.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> crude oil.  iraq and libya wasn't enough.


OK. Makes sense now.

----------


## VictorB

We have gotten 500+ facebook likes since the start of the debate.

Try to tell me that it's not working...

----------


## ctiger2

They're attacking Ron during the FOX break. These guys want Iranian blood real bad. Lots of fear mongering and bloodthirsty.

----------


## Agorism

Whats this keystone pipeline business?

----------


## libertyfanatic

Why are conservatives so dumb that they want another war?

----------


## Jtorsella

> I hate to bring bad news, but Ron's getting destroyed in this debate.


Completely agree. Goddamn it. The liberty movement will live on regardless of what happens though.

----------


## bronxboy10

That Bachmann exchange was a positive. Guys, I mentioned this chat room. I'm a DoD contractor (Tricare, which is Military Healthcare for AD Military and Military Retirees, which is [generally speaking] 20+ years served). There is a huge anti-war sentiment. People want us out of Iraq AND Afghanistan. The families don't want their spouses going overseas. So I think the military is on our side with this one. Military will not like what Bachmann said, they will side with Paul on this one.

----------


## gjdavis60

I think Bachman's characterization of Iran was obviously over the top if not outright delusional.

----------


## green73

These Fox.com freaks are hating on Paul hardcore right now.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> her neocon colors showed.


Bachmann is not a neocon.  Geez, people.  Stop calling everyone who doesn't agree with Paul about foreign policy, a neocon.  It's not true and makes us look stupid.

----------


## McChronagle

this is full attack mode. rons weathering the storm imo. nothing to get worried about. we have 2.5 weeks to talk directly to the people of iowa.

----------


## Brett85

> Yeah, as a pessimist we may have just lost Iowa. Goddamnit. I am so depressed right now.


Never mind.  I'll just hope that I'm wrong.

----------


## PeteinLA

Rons doing fine. You have to remember Sioux City is in the very Western part of the state. The most evangelical part. There are a lot of Bachman/Santorum people out there.

----------


## freedoms-light

during the foreign policy section, the competition gained from 5 to 30 facebook likes to Paul;s over 100

----------


## trey4sports

> Yeah, as a pessimist we may have just lost Iowa. Goddamnit. I am so depressed right now.



- rep.

why would you say that?  i don't care if you believe it or not, but don't bring that attitude to the forum.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Did Ron really get booed? I think maybe slightly? from what I saw it was mostly for what Bachmann was saying. Not being biased...


I'm not sure they were booing Paul...there was a bit of cross talk at the time, and I'm assuming it was OUR people booing Bachmann.

----------


## Dave39168

We should tweet fox a question for Bachman: "Why is it that the troops, who are directly involved in our foreign affairs, have sent Dr. Paul more money than the rest of the candidates on this stage combined?"

----------


## svobody

Ya'll need to chill out. It is what it is. If Ron can't win without telling the truth, I wouldn't want him to win. This is how it has to be, let the campaign dump a good FP commercial on the airwaves before the caucus, and let's do work.

----------


## Barrex

Sorry to say it but there is some truth in that statement that he lost some support......Audience was divided.

----------


## wgadget

Crusty old dudes are SUCH DISGUSTING GINGRICH SHILLS.

It really discredits their integrity, imo.

----------


## sevin

TO ALL THOSE BEING PESSIMISTIC: You must not have been here long because we have had multiple reasons to be pessimistic over the last year and yet Ron Paul is polling better than ever! It's much more fun being optimistic, so get on board.

----------


## jware

Paul is about to get asked about the newsletters. Count on it!

----------


## Frysia

They are such big guilty liars, they can't even look straight in the camera

----------


## mport1

We all know that what Ron Paul says is true and right and needs to be said.  However, he needs to come up with much better ways to articulate these ideas in a debate format.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Yeah, as a pessimist we may have just lost Iowa.


That is ridiculous.

----------


## Johncjackson

> Can some of you guys complete a sentence without the f* bomb?  Remember those dang 500,000 brochures that were mailed out listing this place as a resource and think about how many Iowa Christians are going to be looking here.


I agree,  but.. They were mailed only to Christians? Christians don't cuss? Guess the ones on Iowa are a lot different than the ones I know.

----------


## trey4sports

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.



neg rep.

You know better. Don't bring that $#@! into the forum.

----------


## green73

> Bachmann is not a neocon.  Geez, people.  Stop calling everyone who doesn't agree with Paul about foreign policy, a neocon.  It's not true and makes us look stupid.


Would theocon be better for you?

----------


## demolama

Ugh when you teach that WWI and WWII were completely unrelated events you get Neo-cons who think isolationism caused WWII

----------


## devil21

As usual, a deluge of low post members show up on the forum spreading negativity after a contentious debate segment....

The exchange was fine.  Bachmann just sticks with the red meat sound bite talking points that have been spouted since 2001.  Ron's policy is much more nuanced.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Bachman is one tear short of Tammy Fea Baker

----------


## wgadget

> I'm not sure they were booing Paul...there was a bit of cross talk at the time, and I'm assuming it was OUR people booing Bachmann.


Yes. BUT, it won't stop the neocon shills from reporting it THEIR WAY.  Creeps.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Bachmann is not a neocon.  Geez, people.  Stop calling everyone who doesn't agree with Paul about foreign policy, a neocon.  It's not true and makes us look stupid.


Not sure how you can say she's not a neocon.  Has the definition of neocon changed since this morning?

----------


## eleganz

> I just don't get it. It's not like the Paul campaign doesn't know which foreign policy talking points work and which ones don't. His responses tonight on Iran were horribly weak and are going to cause some (I don't know how much) damage to his campaign. He recovered slightly, but there was way too much rambling and quotes which are perfect ammo for his opponents. Stick to talking about hundreds of bases worldwide. Stick to talking about how we can't afford this foreign policy. Stick to talking about how you get more money from troops than all other candidates combined! Stick to talking about how we stared down the Russians and the Chinese but can't stare down the Iranians? Every word the good doctor utters about 'of course they want one' does a horrible disservice to the non-interventionist position in this debate format. There's no time for complex ideas, use good strong talking points that get strong applause while maintaining your values!
> 
> This late in the campaign, there's no excuse for this!  
> 
> On a lighter note, his non foreign policy answers have been great so far tonight.


seriously?  more debate critique?  wow nothing pleases you guys.

----------


## pauliticalfan

And of course they ignore RP after this.

----------


## Ronulus

I think he should have answer the "What if" with another "What if". "What if we nuked them today"? We can not stop them from getting a nuke unless we go to war.

----------


## RonRules

Remember that Ron is appealing to most Americans, independents, Blue Republicans,  cross-over Democrats and even the rest of the world watching this debate.
With that in perspective, Ron is doing FANTASTIC.

----------


## KingNothing

I wish Ron would have just punted.  Damn.

----------


## Mckarnin

> Anybody else think this audience was packed according to Fox's desires?


yes.

----------


## RonPaulRules

EVERYONE! Click on Tweet #DODGE on Newt Gingrich http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## wgadget

Perry is going into Baptist preacher mode....

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Yes. BUT, it won't stop the neocon shills from reporting it THEIR WAY.  Creeps.


  True, but if that event hadn't transpired that way, they would have found something else to spin negatively.  I thought he handled that exchange with MB very well...I'm not depressed at all.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

I wish Paul would at least say that we would be vigilant with Iran. I would not go as far to say they are a zero threat.

----------


## BLS

Wow Rick Perry is a full on dingbat.  That is all.

----------


## bluesc

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


You never miss a chance to discourage people.

----------


## mport1

> This is how it has to be, let the campaign dump a good FP commercial on the airwaves before the caucus, and let's do work.


This.  They need to blanket the state with a good foreign policy commercial.  After tonight, I think the majority of money until the caucus should be used for this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.

That about the long and short of it?

----------


## samsung1

Ron 's Iowa caucus intrade is dropping after that exchange 15% drop

http://www.intrade.com/v4/markets/co...tractId=749798

----------


## Johncjackson

Iowans care most about economics, a lot more than social issues or anything else. Is someone planning to bomb or invade Iowa? He needs to stress the economics- wasteful wars, wasted money. We need our resources at home.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## Standing Liberty

> yes.


+yes

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


Jesus Christ! You people have zero fighting spirit. It's seriously aggravating to have people like you here, who give up at the first sign of controversy. Just leave if you really think this is over.

----------


## sailingaway

OK, I'm in Twitmo now and can't tweet anymore.  We had Ron trending nationally, in Iowa and in Ames separately, though...

How have things been here?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Bachman is one tear short of Tammy Fea Baker


Now that you mention it, the resemblance is striking!! LOL

----------


## Barrex

Ron cant win this one about border and Iran....

----------


## Revolution9

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


Hand wringing washerwoman.

Rev9

----------


## tremendoustie

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


You're nuts if you believe this. Seriously bonkers. What, you think his current supporters are pro war?

----------


## wgadget

I think Ron is doing a GREAT JOB explaining his positions. 

That's what this is about, right?  The neocon audience is negatively affecting you guys.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Santorum wants war in South America. That's just what we need.

----------


## sailingaway

> Honestly, it's really not the end if Paul does lose Iowa after this debate.  If it was a big deal, Huckabee would have been the '08 nominee


what on earth?

----------


## nbhadja

Ron Paul destroyed neocon Bachman. All the trolls here pretending Paul did bad....lol

All of the trolls have low post counts and recent join dates.

----------


## RP Supporter

I'm sorry, but as someone whose been around since 2007, Paul's weathered more then this. He's even said similar things earlier this year. Just focus on the college students in Iowa, the most fertile ground for this message. We have the best organization in Iowa, and if we win that, none of this matters.

We've weathered everything else, we can damn well weather this.

----------


## Jtorsella

> - rep.
> 
> why would you say that?  i don't care if you believe it or not, but don't bring that attitude to the forum.


Seriously? - rep? I'm not trying to rain on everybody's parade, but what do you want me to say? Don't bring that attitude to the forum? I thought this was a place where there could be free discussion and as soon as I say one pessimistic thing about the debate performance you neg rep me?

----------


## puppetmaster

bomb Venezuela....they have flights from Iran

----------


## green73

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


No shortage of pantywaists tonight

----------


## wgadget

> Ron cant win this one about border and Iran....


32 posts?

----------


## coastie

> Jesus Christ! You people have zero fighting spirit. It's seriously aggravating to have people like you here, who give up at the first sign of controversy. Just leave if you really think this is over.


++1...oh, and don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.

----------


## Bruno

"bio-information" Romney?  Why E-Verify?  Hmmm..national identification card?

----------


## DerekB

> As usual, a deluge of low post members show up on the forum spreading negativity after a contentious debate segment....
> 
> The exchange was fine.  Bachmann just sticks with the red meat sound bite talking points that have been spouted since 2001.  Ron's policy is much more nuanced.


Yeah, but unfortunately most voters aren't nuanced. You're missing the point... no one here is saying Ron's position is wrong, we're saying he didn't package it well. Regardless of what you think, marketing matters... packaging matters... brand matters. You can have the best positions in the world (Ron does) but if you can't SELL it, what does it matter? No one is saying it's the end of the world (ok, maybe a few did  just saying that he took a hit - a hit which was completely unavoidable if he would just stick to the talking points that work.

----------


## wgadget

> No shortage of pantywaists tonight


Mostly trolls.  Don't feed em.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Yeah for id cards. I want one too!

----------


## kill the banks

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?

----------


## ThePursuitOfLiberty

Ron isn't going to win the pro-war people yet.... 
The pro-war crowd from 2007 who now supports Paul has JUST come around...

No one said this was going to be easy... it will take years.

----------


## svobody

The real q uestion is, will he even get another question

----------


## musicmax

> Not sure how you can say she's not a neocon.  Has the definition of neocon changed since this morning?


Show us where she was previously a liberal.

----------


## Tunink

Guys the exchange was a little jumbled, but he came across the most sane. 
My friend who doesn't pay attention to politics much just called all of these guys other than Ron blood thirsty warmongers. We are getting through! 

Have faith, remember blessed are the peace makers.

----------


## Johncjackson

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


Yes. The only difference is he actually got a chance to defend himself and go on the offensive rather than just being beaten up and called "left of Obama" by the moderator and "the most dangerous foreign policy ever" by Bachmann. So he asserted himself, replied, went over time, went after Bachmann's lies.

I guess the naysayers here only like when he's the whipping boy and doesn't get passionate and fight back.

----------


## RM918

TC, he literallly said nothing he hasn't already said. Sink his chances, really? He's said the same exact thing at every other debate.

----------


## jumpyg1258

So Mitt is admitting he wants to turn the United States into the Corporate States of America by having companies like Visa and Mastercard verifying people's identities?

----------


## Bruno

Don't feed the trolls!

----------


## ross11988

Real ID is back

----------


## PastaRocket848

This debate didn't help, but I doubt it will be too incredibly consequential.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Paul really needs to conclude his foreign policy answers with "Make no mistake about it, if the United States was under a serious natural security threat, not the fabricated propaganda we are hearing now, with the support of Congress, I would take swift and immediate action to defeat our enemy and bring our troops home as quickly as possible."


Yup, that would be good.  He kinda said it, but it cannot be said too much.

----------


## wgadget

> Yeah, but unfortunately most voters aren't nuanced. You're missing the point... no one here is saying Ron's position is wrong, we're saying he didn't package it well. Regardless of what you think, marketing matters... packaging matters... brand matters. You can have the best positions in the world (Ron does) but if you can't SELL it, what does it matter? No one is saying it's the end of the world (ok, maybe a few did  just saying that he took a hit - a hit which was completely unavoidable if he would just stick to the talking points that work.


I thought his passion on the issue was sincere. What else do you want?

----------


## sevin

> Ron Paul destroyed neocon Bachman. All the trolls here pretending Paul did bad....lol
> 
> All of the trolls have low post counts and recent join dates.


Yea, I hate to jump to conclusions and use the T-word, but there is very little reason to be pessimistic. Ron Paul has been saying these things all along and he is polling better than ever!

----------


## LoneWolf

Loved watching Paul get into the fight with Bachmann...its awesome he showed he has some fight in him when the need be.

----------


## afwjam

Ron Paul is off the charts on Twitter!

----------


## aravoth

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


Yep, that about sums it up..

----------


## ropo

lol this forum reminds me of a sports forum I go to, one bad play and everyone dumps on the team. Don't put all your chips on one debate

----------


## libertyfanatic

Baffled by the negative comments on here. Everyone in Iowa knows Ron's position on foreign policy. Sure, we might not get the hardcore, pro-Bush neocon vote but we were never going to get that anyway.

----------


## vita3

Ron is doing more than fine!

So tired of the fools trying to drum the war w/ Iran.

We are broke & the blow-back on that war would be 10X more than afghanistan & iraq combines.

----------


## kill the banks

> Mostly trolls.  Don't feed em.


expect a few

----------


## tfurrh

What happens when you get pulled over, and you forgot your e-verify card at the house?

----------


## DerekB

VEry glad Ron kept after it and kept going after Bachmann despite Bret's demand that he stop. He needed to clarify, and his clarifications were far superior to his original answers.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## runningdiz

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


If you don't know the answer to that question why do you support him? 

Ron cares more about ideas than winning elections. He will never change his message or back down from his ideas even if they're unpopular.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Newt lies

----------


## puppetmaster

isn't there some Jewish group that organizes web attacks when they feel it goes against Israel?

Are they here tonight or what

----------


## libertyfanatic

Gingrich always says that he will do (insert idea) on his first day. Thats going to be one busy day for him

----------


## Brett85

> neg rep.
> 
> You know better. Don't bring that $#@! into the forum.


Neg rep for you as well.  I'm just telling the truth.  It's sad that people aren't allowed to be honest here.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Show us where she was previously a liberal.


_What??_  Who said anything about her being a liberal?

That's not a prerequisite for being a neocon...or are you confused about the meaning of "neocon"?

----------


## eleganz

This was my facebook update just now:
Please accept my apology because I'm an irrational American that thinks we can defend our country without invading the whole damn world.

----------


## wgadget

> Completely agree. Goddamn it. The liberty movement will live on regardless of what happens though.


205 posts?

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

Rp said nothing new - I don't understand the drama. That was always his position.

----------


## SlowSki

I'm seeing mixed reactions on facebook regarding Ron's Iran answer.  The good part is some extremely far-right conservatives were saying Ron was winning up until that point.  If anything, I'd like to think we didn't lose anyone and gained others due to their anti-war stances.  I'd like to think those that support Ron already know his stances.  Then again, that means I have some faith in the American public... which isn't necessarily true.

----------


## smithtg

i liked the response to "why did we have a drone in Iran anyway?"  That was the line of the night IMO

----------


## sailingaway

Wow, have you guys ever been entertaining trolls tonight!!

Sorry about that but I have been on the debate twitter stream until my account was put into twitmo.  Ron's doing great, trending nationally.  Expect another bump on facebook likes, and I got out word of the money bomb starting at midnight.

Here we go!!

----------


## Revolution9

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


Whining and wringing their hands like overwrought washerwomen and wailing like lodestone struck banshee.

Rev9.

----------


## muh_roads

Fox did their tsunami hit piece.  Now Paul gets no questions.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Oh, I'd *so* call them out on their "limited government" rhetoric.  Limited government, my backside.  Only Paul walks the talk.

----------


## Jtorsella

Trey you accidentally +repped me instead of -rep. In the interest of integrity could you please negate that. Thank you.

----------


## trey4sports

> Seriously? - rep? I'm not trying to rain on everybody's parade, but what do you want me to say? Don't bring that attitude to the forum? I thought this was a place where there could be free discussion and as soon as I say one pessimistic thing about the debate performance you neg rep me?



i have no problem with you criticizing Ron, or anyone for that matter. *When you come on and prematurely say we have lost iowa*... that is not only objectively wrong, but it completely goes against the goal of this forum which is to get ron paul elected president.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


You are correct sir!

----------


## brushfire

> So, let me guess, Ron Paul talked like Ron Paul and all the usual suspects are wetting their pants.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?


Yes - Iran topic received extended play.  Its 100% what we'd expected, and Ron Paul stuck to his guns.  Its just like when the Iran topic came up during the second debate.

No new territory covered.

----------


## sailingaway

> i liked the response to "why did we have a drone in Iran anyway?"  That was the line of the night IMO


twitter liked it too.

----------


## pauliticalfan

No question for RP for like 10 minutes.

----------


## DerekB

> I thought his passion on the issue was sincere. What else do you want?


I just wish he was more clear, concise, convincing. That's all. It's a pretty logical thing to want. 
He has the truth on his side, just want him to package the foreign policy answers as smoothly as he packages his federal reserve, small government answers.

----------


## Patrick Henry

It is ignore Ron time now.

----------


## yaz

Ron Paul did AMAZING, AMAZING against Bachmann!  For the first time during a debate he got time to explain his views that he is for a strong national defense, he said he is against nations having nukes, and made it known that he simply wants to be more cautious in going to war- aka not a pacifist.  He won the debate against Bachmann.

----------


## trey4sports

> Trey you accidentally +repped me instead of -rep. In the interest of integrity could you please negate that. Thank you.


damn. you got a freebie then

----------


## green73

Paul's turn! How long has it been?

----------


## puppetmaster

> If you don't know the answer to that question why do you support him? 
> 
> Ron cares more about ideas than winning elections. He will never change his message or back down from his ideas even if they're unpopular.


we are the ones that will win this election, not Ron Paul. it is the message of freedom, and we are the custodians. spread it far and wide

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

BTW, did they skipped Ron again?

----------


## tbone717

Paul will not lose any support from the Bachmann exchange.  If anything he will gain some support.  People already knew his position on Iran.  He basically stated the same as he has before and he is sitting in the lead in IA now and darn close in NH.  I will say though that a good solid foreign policy ad would be perfect right now.

----------


## affa

> Unfortunately, you're right.  Whatever chance Ron had to win Iowa is now gone.  Why does he care more about being pure than winning an election?  This is just sad and depressing.


see ya, dude. won't miss ya.

----------


## jkob

I changed my mind on abortion

----------


## muh_roads

> Rp said nothing new - I don't understand the drama. That was always his position.


I just hate how easily influenced the sheeple who watch the media are.

----------


## The Gold Standard

LOL. He really isn't going to get another question except the one about the newsletters.

----------


## robmpreston

Sweet, just ignore Paul now after the foreign policy debate.

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

Guys, we need to chill out. We are so passionate because of what Dr. Paul said on National Television tonight and that's why we WILL win Iowa. Just because a large group of people booed Ron in a debate does not mean we lost Iowa. News flash, he's been booed before folks. It's absurd. There's a reason why we are doing so great in Iowa and what Ron said tonight is no different than anything he has ever said on Iowa. So, crack open a beer, relax, stay positive and let's drop a ton of money to the good Dr. tonight!

----------


## musicmax

> _What??_  Who said anything about her being a liberal?
> 
> That's not a prerequisite for being a neocon...or are you confused about the meaning of "neocon"?


"neo" means "new", genius.

----------


## Barrex

Great so? I am stupid? I dont have brain? what is your point? He is there alone and all are attacking him, public is divided and Newt is getting cheers.....I support Ron Paul but I am not blind.

If you got argument to make, make it. My number of posts doesnt make me automaticaly wrong (it doesnt make me right either nor does make you). Low blow.

----------


## green73

politics makes me sick

----------


## BUSHLIED

> Fox did their tsunami hit piece.  Now Paul gets no questions.


Yeah, that was the first punch, Ron punched back, the second punch coming up next...

----------


## EBounding

"Relax guys"

----------


## bluesc

> Trey you accidentally +repped me instead of -rep. In the interest of integrity could you please negate that. Thank you.


Wish I could fix that for you buddy, but "You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." applies to neg reps, too.

----------


## wgadget

> I just wish he was more clear, concise, convincing. That's all. It's a pretty logical thing to want. 
> He has the truth on his side, just want him to package the foreign policy answers as smoothly as he packages his federal reserve, small government answers.


49 posts?

----------


## jware

> Sweet, just ignore Paul now after the foreign policy debate.


Yep! Until they ask him about the newsletters

----------


## libertyfanatic

So now Romney panders to the gun lobbyists

----------


## WD-NY

> 10.19 pm. Gingrich is handed the softest of soft balls on the UN and runs with it. He scores. In my view, he is beating Romney tonight. And Paul's clarity and difference on foreign policy really might resonate with Iowans.
> 
> 10.14 pm. Bachmann is now simply stating as facts the wildest notions of Iran's avowed threat to attack Israel and, even more absurdly, the US. These people are paranoid beyond belief. If you want to know why I endorse Ron Paul, this exchange clinches it. Most of these Republicans would launch a far more dangerous, reckless and counter-productive war than the one against Iraq. That is a huge issue. And only one candidate will oppose it.


http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast....ox-debate.html

Andrew Sullivan represents independents.. everyone in hear wanting Ron to talk tough about Iran needs is letting the the pro-war media spin you on how the MAJORITY of Americans feel.

----------


## sailingaway

> No question for RP for like 10 minutes.


they don't want him to be able to 'repair his image' to neocons.  Our dye is cast by now, though. Iowa knows his positions.  We'll see what we will see.

----------


## smithtg

can i repeat what I said earlier Why the $#@! did we have a drone in Iran anyway?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ron Paul did AMAZING, AMAZING against Bachmann!  For the first time during a debate he got time to explain his views that he is for a strong national defense, he said he is against nations having nukes, and made it known that he simply wants to be more cautious in going to war- aka not a pacifist.  He won the debate against Bachmann.


EXACTLY!!  I don't know why it has others wringing their hands.  I thought it was *AWESOME*.

----------


## wgadget

> Guys, we need to chill out. We are so passionate because of what Dr. Paul said on National Television tonight and that's why we WILL win Iowa. Just because a large group of people booed Ron in a debate does not mean we lost Iowa. News flash, he's been booed before folks. It's absurd. There's a reason why we are doing so great in Iowa and what Ron said tonight is no different than anything he has ever said on Iowa. So, crack open a beer, relax, stay positive and let's drop a ton of money to the good Dr. tonight!


Yes, MOST people are aware of how FOX NEWS rolls.

----------


## jware

> "Relax guys"


Lol!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> politics makes me sick


THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## tfurrh

> They're going to leave it there with Paul. I'm betting only 1 more chance for him to speak.


Called it.

----------


## smithtg

no buzzer for romney.  wallace loves hearing him talk

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## svobody

Hmmm newsletters or WHY DO YOU LEGALIZE DRUGS?!

----------


## wgadget

I AM SO PROUD OF RON PAUL GOING AGAINST THE GRAIN ON THE MOST IMPORTANT DEBATE OF THE SEASON ON NATIONAL TV.

He is a man of conviction and consistency.  Go, RON!

----------


## vita3

Independents LOVE Ron's answers on Iran & that is who is going to win Iowa & many other states.  

So glad he doesn't play well to the 35% of War Zombie Republicans

----------


## green73

I love how Romney gets away without having to address the gun issue

----------


## cajuncocoa

> "neo" means "new", genius.


Neocon doesn't mean former liberal....genius.

Educate yourself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoconservatism

----------


## Tunink

They are going to go for the newsletters, and give him 30 seconds.

----------


## abstrusezincate

I don't think so.  Obama is bad.  This is just worse.  They're all big government shills.  No doubt about it.

As for third party voting, am I wrong to say I'm frightened of these people coming to power?

----------


## jware

So have they got to the previously un-discussed topic yet? They don't have much more time

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes - Iran topic received extended play.  Its 100% what we'd expected, *and Ron Paul stuck to his guns.*  Its just like when the Iran topic came up during the second debate.
> 
> No new territory covered.


I'd be disappointed if he did anything less.

Go Ron!!!

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> I just hate how easily influenced the sheeple who watch the media are.


I hope they are not that blood-thirsty. The have many wars going on already...

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## jkob

Santorum: I HATE GAYS MORE THAN YOU

----------


## anaconda

Frothy!

----------


## green73

Heeelllllllloooooo, is frontrunner Pauul still in the building????

----------


## Barrex

Great so? I am stupid? I dont have brain? what is your point? He is there alone and all are attacking him, public is divided and Newt is getting cheers.....I support Ron Paul but I am not blind. Open your eyes.

If you got argument to make, make it. My number of posts doesnt make me automaticaly wrong (it doesnt make me right either nor does make you). Low blow. Going around and attacking people based on numbers of posts.

----------


## smithtg

hannity is drooling for a newsletter question.  you know he is in the backroom yelling into wallaces ear

----------


## ItztehBean

Somebody call in Dan Savage!

----------


## PastaRocket848

To be fair, the moderators are being pretty rough on everyone.

----------


## wgadget

AVERAGE TAXPAYING AMERICAN IS THINKING...."DAMN, these fools think we have $$$$ to start another war with IRAN?"

----------


## devil21

> Yeah, but unfortunately most voters aren't nuanced. You're missing the point... no one here is saying Ron's position is wrong, we're saying he didn't package it well. Regardless of what you think, marketing matters... packaging matters... brand matters. You can have the best positions in the world (Ron does) but if you can't SELL it, what does it matter? No one is saying it's the end of the world (ok, maybe a few did  just saying that he took a hit - a hit which was completely unavoidable if he would just stick to the talking points that work.


Do you really think anybody supporting Ron Paul at 21% in Iowa don't already know Ron's position on Iran? Come on man.  You should participate here more if that's what you really think.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Romney is in trouble. 

Nobody likes this guy, he is sooo boring, his poll numbers are stuck, and Gingrich is owning him in the past debates.

----------


## RP Supporter

Also keep in mind everyone got beaten up tonight. This debate will probably be a wash. I'm more worried about Romney then Gingrich anyway. But I think this debate hurt Mitt tonight.

----------


## PierzStyx

> Great so? I am stupid? I dont have brain? what is your point? He is there alone and all are attacking him, public is divided and Newt is getting cheers.....I support Ron Paul but I am not blind.
> 
> If you got argument to make, make it. My number of posts doesnt make me automaticaly wrong (it doesnt make me right either nor does make you). Low blow.


Remember who the audience is though. Its a Fox News debate, Fox News has proven itself no friend of Ron Paul. It has been known to pack a crowd more than once with supporters of whoever it was pushing. Doesn't surprise me they would be pushing The Grinch.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NOTICE how FOX is letting RON PAUL sit on the IRANIAN dialog... nothing since.

Why oh Why didn't RON bring Up RUSSIA and CHINA with IRAN WWIII?

Putin is escalating things as we speak

----------


## jware

Romney flip flopped on gay marriage within a matter of 10 minutes.

----------


## jsingh1022

Oh for $#@! sakes Wallace.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Somebody call in Dan Savage!


I fear for the name Rick...

----------


## Standing Liberty

meanwhile Rome is burning.

----------


## DerekB

How did it feel to lose the ability to analyze debate performance objectively in the hope of improving your candidates capabilities in the future? 
My conservative/libertarian credentials aren't in question... your credentials as a rational person seem to be. BTW, congrats on your 9,000 posts. I'm sure you're very proud.

----------


## brushfire

> Called it.


Yup - they just flipped the blackout switch.  They asked the Iran question, got their smear content, and they're now done with RP...

----------


## wgadget

PANDERING BACHMANN is back on.

BLEH.

----------


## anaconda

Chris Wallace bugs me more and more as the years go by.

----------


## ravedown

ron is getting paddled for speaking too long past the chime....he's in timeout right now

----------


## Rafi

I thought the strongest point Ron made was to Romney actually, who went off about buying a whole bunch of military crap. HOW ARE YOU GOING TO EXPAND THE MILITARY IF WE HAVE NO MONEY?!

But yes, the die is cast. With God's help, we will win Iowa. Now we have to wait and see.

----------


## smithtg

bachman doing some dirty work against newt for us  thanks tammy fae!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> Just because a large group of people booed Ron in a debate does not mean we lost Iowa. News flash, he's been booed before folks.


I heard more cheers and clapping for him in that exchange than boos.

----------


## FA.Hayek

lets tweet ron up on the fox website! tweet everyone else down romney is still in the green - unacceptable

----------


## iamse7en

> I don't understand why Ron never brings up the troop donations in moments like that.


+$600 Trillion. Boggles the mind. Would have wiped the floor with that witch and crowd cheers.

----------


## anaconda

I'm liking that Bachmann & Frothy are tearing down Newt Romney.

----------


## shadowhooch

Seriously, Ron Paul nailed the foreign policy exchange with Bachmann.  He reinforced all the right points:

Go to War with a Full Declaration from Congress.
Don't start another 10 year affair like we did with Iraq.

Seems like a wonderful answer to me.  I don't think anyone wants another Iraq or Afghanistan type of war.  As Ron Paul said, that type of war is inneffective and we don't have the money for it.  Boom!  Good stuff Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

lol Gingrich's faces

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Now, why are we have an abortion debate really?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Hate to say it..... Ron Paul is already losing votes after that horrendous attack campaign

----------


## HeyArchie

I think Ron did get a bit frustrated with that exchange.  I did too.  I'm frustrated with the rest of the field and I'm frustrated that people actually believe the bull$#@! Bachmann is spouting (which she is only doing so to gain votes... who knows what she really believes or if she even cares).

Either the people of Iowa are craving another war and want to lose thousands of soldiers' and civilians' lives and bankrupt the country or they don't.  If they want the former, what more can we possibly do?

It's EZ for Joe Schmo to sit here and say we need to go bomb Iran, but we're not dealing with robots.  These are PEOPLE.  Seriously, I'm not upset with Ron.  I'm upset with the stupidity of the American people.  This world power bull$#@!?  It needs to stop.

I'm depressed that it's gotten this bad.  And I'm depressed Ron is the only one up there talking any sense.  If he doesn't get the nomination, the world will seriously be a worse of place.  If he doesn't get it because he doesn't want to send our soldiers over to Iran to die in another useless preemptive war, then we never had a chance in the first place because we're dealing with truly ignorant people.

The exchange wasn't negative IMO.  Ron got frustrated with MB's ignorance on the issues.  Iowa isn't suddenly out of our reach, but if the people want a war that bad, they can nominate one of the others and they can get it.

I don't know if they'll want it as much when one of the statists re-institutes the draft.

I had to turn off this obviously biased, bull$#@!, full of garbage debate.  Excuse my language, but I'm sick of the US' arrogance and ignorance.  This is why other countries hate us.

----------


## yaz

i heard boos for bachmann

----------


## anaconda

The candidates are increasingly ignoring the bell.

----------


## jumpyg1258

Youre both right and wrong Newt.  Bachmann doesn't get it right, when it came to the Iran issue.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> +$600 Trillion. Boggles the mind. Would have wiped the floor with that witch and crowd cheers.


yeah, that one line could change a lot...

----------


## smithtg

ron falling in time to huntsman level

michelle packing newt hard!

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

So awkward when Bachmann butts in....

----------


## Dissident

> lol this forum reminds me of a sports forum I go to, one bad play and everyone dumps on the team. Don't put all your chips on one debate


Haha

----------


## green73

Paul should have spoke up for his rebuttal

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## RonPaulRules

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?tex...ges/index.html

----------


## Pauls' Revere

so help me if Gingrich gets the nod i'll vote for Obama.

----------


## Cyberbrain

Did Ron put on the cloak of invisibility after the Iran fight?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Seriously, Ron Paul nailed the foreign policy exchange with Bachmann.  He reinforced all the right points:
> 
> Go to War with a Full Declaration from Congress.
> Don't start another 10 year affair like we did with Iraq.
> 
> Seems like a wonderful answer to me.  I don't think anyone wants another Iraq or Afghanistan type of war.  As Ron Paul said, that type of war is inneffective and we don't have the money for it.  Boom!  Good stuff Ron Paul.


NO ONE Brought Up Russia and China alliance with Iran.

No problem taking on IRAN, with Putin escalating his nuclear forces.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

People don't always get it right. As defined by Ron Paul.




> Here is a brief summary of the general understanding of what neocons believe:
> 
> They agree with Trotsky on permanent revolution, violent as well as intellectual.
> They are for redrawing the map of the Middle East and are willing to use force to do so.
> They believe in preemptive war to achieve desired ends.
> They accept the notion that the ends justify the means — that hard-ball politics is a moral necessity.
> They express no opposition to the welfare state.
> They are not bashful about an American empire; instead they strongly endorse it.
> They believe lying is necessary for the state to survive.
> ...





> Bachmann is not a neocon.  Geez, people.  Stop calling everyone who doesn't agree with Paul about foreign policy, a neocon.  It's not true and makes us look stupid.

----------


## wgadget

RON PAUL IS STILL STANDING UP FOR THE CONSTITUTION.

The others...not so much. 

LOL..Gingrich wants to abolish courts.

----------


## anaconda

> Hate to say it..... Ron Paul is already losing votes after that horrendous attack campaign


Link?

----------


## Rudeman

How long has it been since they asked Paul a question?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Also, was that our last question?

----------


## Jack Bauer

Gingrich looks beat, tired and weak.

His chutzpah is gone.

This is the end for Newt.

----------


## eduardo89

As a matter of fact Bachmann has her facts right. Because she does.

----------


## RPSupporter305

> i heard boos for bachmann


Me too, and much more than the supposed boos that Ron got.

----------


## wgadget

> Hate to say it..... Ron Paul is already losing votes after that horrendous attack campaign


Really?  WHO has been voting?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Ron is doing fine.  He's doing what we love him for - standing up for the truth.  In the end, the truth will win...

Don't like what you hear? Get on the phone from home program and start doing something about it...

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

Looks like they want to finish Ron's appearance on the Iran issue.

----------


## DerekB

> Do you really think anybody supporting Ron Paul at 21% in Iowa don't already know Ron's position on Iran? Come on man.  You should participate here more if that's what you really think.


Actually, I am from Iowa and I know several individuals you speak of. These people have always put Ron low on their list because of his foreign policy... but recently they've come along because of two things. They think his policy isn't that bad and not as extreme as they once thought and the other candidates have been faltering. I'm concerned that some of Ron's recent gains in Iowa might be erased by a weak description of his views which are strong on their own merits, but weren't packaged correctly tonight. That's all.

----------


## jkob

ugh oh

----------


## jumpyg1258

Awesome someone talking about the Fed.

----------


## wgadget

Federal Reserve system?  WUT?

----------


## brushfire

awe sh!t... who was that?  Was that a plant?

----------


## green73

That was about the Fed!

----------


## MikeStanart

> As a matter of fact Bachmann has her facts right. Because she does.


She's a serious Candidate!

----------


## anaconda

WTF was that? A plant to make Ron's supporters look bad?

----------


## wgadget

Have that terrorist arrested and thrown into GITMO, damit.

----------


## Brett85

I think that Ron has done great on all but one question.  I'll try to remain hopeful that that one question won't cause damage to his campaign.

----------


## J. Evins

What did that guy say to interrupt the moderator?  Was that security in the background moving through the crowd?  LOL

----------


## musicmax

> Neocon doesn't mean former liberal....genius.
> 
> Educate yourself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neoconservatism


http://www.merriam-webster.com/dicti...eoconservative

1. A former liberal espousing political conservatism.

----------


## LibertyDreckman

Haven't been watching....sounds like not a good night from everything I have been reading . Ronmentum looks like it is over.

----------


## shadowhooch

> NO ONE Brought Up Russia and China alliance with Iran.
> 
> No problem taking on IRAN, with Putin escalating his nuclear forces.


????

----------


## smithtg

rewind   caught some of it.  guy was asking about  FED!

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Was that a Paul supporter?

----------


## mport1

> Federal Reserve system?  WUT?


Holy crap, this could be bad.

----------


## J. Evins

All I heard was "Federal Reserve System"

----------


## LibertyEagle

Because, Baier, we haven't won a dang thing if we elect the same 'ol establishment hacks.

----------


## anaconda

> awe sh!t... who was that?  Was that a plant?


I'll guess yes.

----------


## wgadget

Will they at least let Ron say BYE-BYE?

----------


## devil21

> NO ONE Brought Up Russia and China alliance with Iran.
> 
> No problem taking on IRAN, with Putin escalating his nuclear forces.


The real talking point is reminding viewers that an attack on Iran will end up with $10/gallon gas at the pumps and is that what voters and the candidates want?

----------


## jax

Unbeleiveable, not a single question for ron in the final 45 minutes. I knew fox would be $#@!s

----------


## TheLasersShadow

Heard "federal reserve" from the interrupter in the audience.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Damnnit those fools interrupting

----------


## Cyberbrain

OMG I think 20 ppl have spoke since Ron last got  the Iran question, wtf.

----------


## PierzStyx

> so help me if Gingrich gets the nod i'll vote for Obama.


I will too. It won't matter. The Grinch or Obama, it'd be teh same. Might as well vote for Obama just to piss Gingrich off.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

> Haven't been watching....sounds like not a good night from everything I have been reading . Ronmentum looks like it is over.


Nah, and fudge off with that! -rep

----------


## jkob

you aint no friend of mine Newt

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

I retract my statement about the fox debate - they marginalized Paul as all the previous hacks

----------


## bluesc

> Haven't been watching....sounds like not a good night from everything I have been reading . Ronmentum looks like it is over.


Yeah... No. I'll quote Cain here: "Don't believe everything you read on the internet". You're either buying into the troll crap, or you're one yourself.

----------


## libertyfanatic

Ron attacking the media

----------


## Epic

Congressman Paul hasn't spoken for like 30 minutes since Iran... I think.

Now he's finally getting one near the end here.

----------


## Ekrub

Haven't watched the debate, but if only half the people bitching in this thread donate $100 for the moneybomb we should have our biggest day ever.

----------


## anaconda

> Unbeleiveable, not a single question for ron in the final 45 minutes. I knew fox would be $#@!s


Ron Paul moments are dangerous to the establishment.

----------


## PierzStyx

There are friends of Dr. Paul in that audience. "Federal reserve system" for sure.

----------


## yaz

bad move in attacking the media-- it didnt work for sarah palin.  not that this is the same in any big way.

----------


## tremendoustie

We have enough chicken littles here for a damn good bbq.

----------


## pauladin

guys, we will have an appearance on leno with a million people watching and ron can tide over any mistakes he made during the debate with a million + people watching.

----------


## Liberty74

I won't purge unless you are a judge.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> you aint no friend of mine Newt


Agreed!

----------


## Lucille

> So have they got to the previously un-discussed topic yet? They don't have much more time


It was the judiciary question re Newt wanting to abolish the 9th circuit court and bringing judges before CONgress.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Didnt bachman work for the Carter campaign?

----------


## anaconda

Right, Huntsman...let's trust the Rothschild candidate..

----------


## ctiger2

Ron did great. It's shameful what FOX did to Ron.

----------


## jkob

escaped without the newsletter BS being brought up

----------


## Dorfsmith

> bad move in attacking the media-- it didnt work for sarah palin.  not that this is the same in any big way.


Gingrich attacked the media a lot during the early debates.

----------


## Justinfrom1776

$#@! you Brett and $#@! you FOX!

----------


## jumpyg1258

I think the guy in the audience was pissed that the FED wasn't brought up in the debate.  Kind of wished Ron acknowledged that at the end.

----------


## MrAustin

Ron Paul is right. He speaks truth. He is not the best speaker, but he is up there doing the best he can. He killed it last week, and he is doing alright in this debate. No matter how well or how poorly he performs, we still have work to do..

----------


## akalucas

wow, they totally ignored paul at the end.

----------


## tfurrh

Brett couldn't control his glee in the outro

----------


## almyz125

I can't wait for Frank Luntz ZOMGZZZZ he's awesome... $#@! YOU FRANK.

----------


## musicmax

> Haven't watched the debate, but if only half the people bitching in this thread donate $100 for the moneybomb we should have our biggest day ever.


+rep Let's see donation receipts from the negative nellies.

----------


## PastaRocket848

Ok here comes the hannity smear.  Come on ron!

----------


## Cyberbrain

So it's the 90 second CBS fiasco all over again...

----------


## VictorB

Guys...we picked up 700 Facebook likes during the debate.

That is a ton of Likes to pick up in the span of 2 hours.  

I'm in for $100 tomorrow.

----------


## apriori

Overreactions abound...Dr. Paul came off WAY worse in the earlier debate in which he said he wasn't worried about an Iranian nuke. This is better for us given that Dr. Paul was able to further clarify his position. Could it have gone better? Sure, if he'd have mentioned:

1. Receives more donations from troops than all of my rivals COMBINED.
2. Was a captain in the air force.
3. Republicans were crushed in 2008 because Americans are SICK OF WARS; why are Republicans running on a promise to bomb Iran in2012?
4. We're "the land of the free and the brave", not "the land of the scared and cowering".

But his response as it stands was, at worst, dredging up our most Republican-repellant talking point, and at best, a better explanation of his most controversial stance. If we're going to lose this thing, it won't be over paranoia about Iran.

----------


## LibertyDreckman

So we did $#@!ty then? The way you guys are talking it sounds like it wasn't good. Whether it was the media's doing or not...the result is the same.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> NO ONE Brought Up Russia and China alliance with Iran.
> 
> No problem taking on IRAN, with Putin escalating his nuclear forces.


i owe you a plus rep, HW.

no one is making this connection.  no one.

you **** with Iran, you **** with Russia and China.

----------


## afwjam

Ron Paul did great! Explosive moments. Of course Fox blacked him out after...

----------


## LibertyDreckman

> Overreactions abound...Dr. Paul came off WAY worse in the earlier debate in which he said he wasn't worried about an Iranian nuke. This is better for us given that Dr. Paul was able to further clarify his position. Could it have gone better? Sure, if he'd have mentioned:
> 
> 1. Receives more donations from troops than all of my rivals COMBINED.
> 2. Was a captain in the air force.
> 3. Republicans were crushed in 2008 because Americans are SICK OF WARS; why are Republicans running on a promise to bomb Iran in2012?
> 4. We're "the land of the free and the brave", not "the land of the scared and cowering".
> 
> But his response as it stands was, at worst, dredging up our weakest idea, and at best, a better explanation of his most controversial stance. If we're going to lose this thing, it won't be over paranoia about Iran.


But everyone is saying he did. Perception is reality. He didn't bring it up. It is done.

----------


## Beorn

The election wasn't lost or won tonight. There is a lot of work ahead.

----------


## SlowSki

screw you fox! i'm donating $100!

----------


## DerekB

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $40.24
Transaction date/time: 2011-12-15 19:29:25
Transaction ID: --------

----------


## anaconda

> bad move in attacking the media-- it didnt work for sarah palin.  not that this is the same in any big way.


"Paul attacks media" would be a good headline. Attacks their credibility.

----------


## trey4sports

ok debate i guess.

----------


## ctiger2

This didn't change anything. Nothing new was revealed tonight. Ron is the frontrunner!

----------


## Epic

Krauthammer: RP impressive on judges, but "off the rails" on Iran.

"wacky yet impressive at times"

----------


## yaz

krauthammer called paul wacky and attacked him on iran

----------


## smithtg

IS hannity there?  charles K.  "iran off the rails"   $#@! you "whacky"

----------


## wgadget

> So we did $#@!ty then? The way you guys are talking it sounds like it wasn't good. Whether it was the media's doing or not...the result is the same.


It was fiery and controversial...So it was GREAT.

----------


## anaconda

Here comes the propaganda aftershow. Already calling Paul wacky.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

i think ron needs to make a different argument regarding iran. although he's right about foreign entanglements its not the most effective argument. he should turn the argument to economics and say "do you want america saddled with 30 trillion in debt, then go to war with iran. do you want to pay 10 or 15 or 20 dollars per gallon then go to war with iran" i think we need to remind republican votrers that all wars are economic in nature and we simply cant afford another one

----------


## SlowSki

krauthammer just said ron was "wacky but impressive".... not that bad

----------


## unknown

> I think the guy in the audience was pissed that the FED wasn't brought up in the debate.  Kind of wished Ron acknowledged that at the end.


Is that what the guy said?

----------


## sevin

> Haven't watched the debate, but if only half the people bitching in this thread donate $100 for the moneybomb we should have our biggest day ever.


Agreed! If you're worried, then all the more reason to contribute if you think Ron needs help!!!

I'll be contributing everything I earn tomorrow. See here --> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...87#post3852587

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Alright. That's over!

On to 6 million!

----------


## wgadget

Ron Paul was a STAND-OUT among all the vanilla-flavored warmongers.

----------


## jkob

Krauthammer: wacky but impressive at times

about as good as we're going to get from him

----------


## cubical

What is wacky about freedom and peace?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Does this sound familiar?

----------


## unknown

> i think ron needs to make a different argument regarding iran. although he's right about foreign entanglements its not the most effective argument. he should turn the argument to economics and say "do you want america saddled with 30 trillion in debt, then go to war with iran. do you want to pay 10 or 15 or 20 dollars per gallon then go to war with iran" i think we need to remind republican votrers that all wars are economic in nature and we simply cant afford another one


Yah, something like "Iran cannot bring down the US, the implosion of our economy will bring down the US".

----------


## Standing Liberty

$#@! Chris wallace

----------


## almyz125

> Ron Paul was a STAND-OUT among all the vanilla-flavored warmongers.


Exactly

----------


## Epic

Wallace: Bachmann and Perry did best.

----------


## Adam West

> Sometimes I have to leave this forum because it's so DAMN DEPRESSING AND PESSIMISTIC!  Seriously, no matter what Ron does or says I feel like half this board has pre saved "oh noez the sky is falling!1!" responses prepared to just auto-send.  I'm so sick of this defeatist "everything is falling apart" attitude.  If we're going to get all half hearted and weepy because neocon warmongers who love Fox News won't vote for us then we should just give up now.  Ron nailed that question, the crowd booed Bachmann, and Bachmann got a free education for a few minutes.


I couldn't agree more. Each debate I watch this thread and listen to the comments, then I watch the debate on You Tube and wonder WTF people were getting so dissilusioned about. They want Dr. Paul to pander to this so called "Conservative Right" that is a dying entity. 

He is gaining ground because is different than the rest of them.

----------


## smithtg

here is hannity.  bring up the newsletters you $#@!

----------


## Badger Paul

So long as you don't have Rick Perry-style gaffe people talk about for a week then you've can pretty much say you've won, because you've survived. Considering where we are in the polls right now that's pretty good. It would be different if were at 8 percent and we made no headway or strong impressions in a debate.

We've got three weeks to win this thing, Let's Do It! Moneybomb and Leno and we should be a okay!

----------


## milo10

> i think ron needs to make a different argument regarding iran. although he's right about foreign entanglements its not the most effective argument. he should turn the argument to economics and say "do you want america saddled with 30 trillion in debt, then go to war with iran. do you want to pay 10 or 15 or 20 dollars per gallon then go to war with iran" i think we need to remind republican votrers that all wars are economic in nature and we simply cant afford another one


Yes, that is a better way of explaining this issue.

----------


## tfurrh

Ron did good about plugging: Israel backs me, and the American people back me.  Also, I think that with more people supporting Paul now, they viewed tonight as an attack on THEIR guy. This could be good.

----------


## smithtg

its killing him to say its a 3 way race

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> Yah, something like "Iran cannot bring down the US, the implosion of our economy will bring down the US".


 exactly. an argument that says if you're for the war with iran then you're also for the destruction of the american economy would put a stop to the war mongering euphoria

----------


## cajuncocoa

I thought Ron vs. Bachmann was awesome.  And if she wants to go to war with Iran so badly, I hope her 1,259 children are prepared to suit up and go fight it.

----------


## wgadget

> i think ron needs to make a different argument regarding iran. although he's right about foreign entanglements its not the most effective argument. he should turn the argument to economics and say "do you want america saddled with 30 trillion in debt, then go to war with iran. do you want to pay 10 or 15 or 20 dollars per gallon then go to war with iran" i think we need to remind republican votrers that all wars are economic in nature and we simply cant afford another one


Uh, I think he DID.

----------


## jkob

No BS focus group Frank?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Wait - Bachmann and Perry were the winners? Gag me with a spoon. Also, you disappoint me Cavuto. Stick up for your friend.

----------


## affa

> Haven't been watching....sounds like not a good night from everything I have been reading . Ronmentum looks like it is over.


it just started, plant. we're winning this thing.

----------


## afwjam

This debate is going to fire up the troops for the moneybomb tomorrow!

----------


## anaconda

They should call this the "Left-Right Paradigm Post Debate Show!"

----------


## wgadget

> I thought Ron vs. Bachmann was awesome.  And if she wants to go to war with Iran so badly, I hope her 1,259 children are prepared to suit up and go fight it.


Ahem...That's 1259 FOSTER children.

----------


## Cyberbrain

Frank Luntz: "Go to WayIn.com to answer some questions about who you think won the debate."

----------


## LibertyEagle

Guys... one more try.  FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND pamphlets were mailed out listing this place as a resource for people to find out more about RP.  Many of those were to CHRISTIAN conservatives in Iowa.

Please *CLEAN UP YOUR LANGUAGE.  Stop the f*bombs*.  Otherwise, you are going to run them right out of here and away from RP.

----------


## smithtg

luntz  -gingrich is 'mainstream' on iran

----------


## NC Liberty

I am so tired of the negativity.  If there is one thing that we all know, it is that Ron Paul's principles are not for sale.  I will continue to bust my ass for the campaign in the form of calling, donating, whatever it takes to get this man elected.  The pessimism needs to STOP.  WE HAVE A PRESIDENCY TO WIN!  STOP YOUR COMPLAINING AND GET BACK TO WORK!  FOR FREEDOM, RON PAUL 2012!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> "News" stations are the official organs of the state, like _Pravda_ in the old USSR.
> 
> Their job is to manipulate and control the terms of the discussion.
> 
> Less government is never the correct answer.
> 
> Just "different" increased government.


Pravda is/was just as ironically named in Россия as "news" in this country.  Pravda (Правда) means "truth" in Russian.

----------


## Crotale

Israel is the US' number one ally.

Go on here and click disagree: http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## specialkornflake

I thought RP did amazing this debate, his best debate yet! I'm usually quite critical of his debate performances.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Better sit down for this. The Ron Paul campaign is _much bigger_ than The Ron Paul Forums.


lol

----------


## undergroundrr

Didn't watch the debate because I was at a family gathering.  But I did hear the big Iran back-and-forth on radio driving home(the somebody Humphries show?) and thought Ron was MAGNIFICENT!  

Why do people want him to be timid about this?  People know he's anti-war.  Nobody is supporting Ron Paul based on the idea that, well, he might come around to wanting wars.  He got an extended opportunity to make the rest of the stage sound like the shrieking fear-mongers they are.  Everybody else on stage had a hissy fit.  Ron Paul stood his ground. 

Were the other answers this good?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ahem...That's 1259 FOSTER children.


LOL...yep!!

----------


## cdc482

where can I watch the entire debate?

----------


## sevin

> Guys... one more try.  FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND pamphlets were mailed out listing this place as a resource for people to find out more about RP.  Many of those were to CHRISTIAN conservatives in Iowa.
> 
> Please *CLEAN UP YOUR LANGUAGE.  Stop the f*bombs*.  Otherwise, you are going to run them right out of here and away from RP.


She makes a good point.

----------


## KramerDSP

@benshapiro: I will never stop hoping for the Rick Perry to Ron Paul Crotch Punch. Call me a dreamer, if you will.

The folks at Politico are disgusting. Simon wrote something equally atrocious about "we bomb countries because they're there".

----------


## PursuePeace

> I am so tired of the negativity.  If there is one thing that we all know, it is that Ron Paul's principles are not for sale.  I will continue to bust my ass for the campaign in the form of calling, donating, whatever it takes to get this man elected.  The pessimism needs to STOP.  WE HAVE A PRESIDENCY TO WIN!  STOP YOUR COMPLAINING AND GET BACK TO WORK!  FOR FREEDOM, RON PAUL 2012!!


+rep

----------


## wgadget

> luntz  -gingrich is 'mainstream' on iran


Which is Gingrich's problem.

----------


## smithtg

> Didn't watch the debate because I was at a family gathering.  But I did hear the big Iran back-and-forth on radio driving home(the somebody Humphries show?) and thought Ron was MAGNIFICENT!  
> 
> Why do people want him to be timid about this?  People know he's anti-war.  Nobody is supporting Ron Paul based on the idea that, well, he might come around to wanting wars.  He got an extended opportunity to make the rest of the stage sound like the shrieking fear-mongers they are.  Everybody else on stage had a hissy fit.  Ron Paul stood his ground. 
> 
> Were the other answers this good?


he asked "why did we have a drone in Iran anyways"

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I have no idea how I feel about this debate.

----------


## Stevo_Chill



----------


## Liberty74

Ha Ha Drudge changed his Paul picture with him and Gingrich together. We love you Drudge!!!

----------


## smithtg

bring up the newsletters hannity do it do it we know you want to

----------


## devil21

> Guys... one more try.


Promise?

----------


## wgadget

So the purpose of the post-game show is to cement the fact that the media is in bed with the corporate/military/industrial complex, right?

----------


## tremendoustie

LE is right. Some people here need to clean up their language. I actually wouldn't oppose forum rules on this.

----------


## Birdlady

I think Ron Paul did very well in my opinion. I think the Iran exchange with Bachmann showed just how different they are. Bachmann pretends to be this Tea party, Christian woman, but she wants to start wars just because... I think what Ron Paul said about declaring war on all Muslims was hard hitting. Some people may have been offended by that, but it is the absolute truth and he followed it up with the Sweden/Switzerland comment. 

The sick irony in all of this is that what Bachmann says the Muslims want to do to us (kill us), she admitted she wanted to do to them. I truly don't understand the obsession with starting wars.

----------


## thehungarian

I want to punch something. Someone.

----------


## jkob

The American people stand with us on Iran, not you

----------


## Patrick Henry

I feel fine.


> I have no idea how I feel about this debate.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

Ron Paul did fine. Same message as always. He's managed to hold his views for decades while growing his base.

TBH the other candidates who are eager to fight with Iran struck me as somewhat insane given the present circumstances as far as economy and middle east is concerned.

----------


## Epic

The good thing is that Ron Paul didn't make his arguments in an apology.  He was very forceful.  And that's good.

Independents and Dems need to come thru.

----------


## smithtg

luntz  "he loses them in foreign policy"

vast majority of republicans want a strong military.   Bull$#@!.  Everyone in this country is tired of the war, Im sorry you lose

----------


## AlexG

lol they spent 30 secs on Ron Paul and 6 mins on Romney and Gingrich

----------


## NC5Paul

If you're getting discouraged, go to the Money Bomb site, wait a couple minutes and refresh (after you donate, that is). Pledges are accelerating. This smear job has roused the troops.

----------


## musicmax

> bring up the newsletters hannity do it do it we know you want to


Have you taken your OCD drugs today?

----------


## wgadget

> I want to punch something. Someone.


Turn off the tv and stop watching these old dudes. They're out of touch. 

RON DID GREAT.

----------


## RPSupporter305

does the wayin.com website work for anyone else? doesnt work for me

----------


## tfurrh

And just think, despite what the news reports tomorrow, they can't ignore the moneybomb and Leno/Paul/Rogan love-fest. Imsolookingforwardtoit

----------


## kill the banks

these war chants are based on paranoia and lying ~ mixed with out of context reasoning / they lead by fear and are the real fringe of the earth ... Ron is strong on constitutional logic and that's our stand ... they are the crazies , the fringe , the wild men ... if ron goes to war we win it , we know our objective and do it , and it is declared !

----------


## seyferjm

I'm not sure how I feel about the debate. I liked his answers, but I fear that others may not. I hope he gets a boost from the independents.

----------


## ravedown

> Frank Luntz: "Go to WayIn.com to answer some questions about who you think won the debate."


ha, i think all the paul supporters are crashing the site! cant get in.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> i think ron needs to make a different argument regarding iran. although he's right about foreign entanglements its not the most effective argument. he should turn the argument to economics and say "do you want america saddled with 30 trillion in debt, then go to war with iran. do you want to pay 10 or 15 or 20 dollars per gallon then go to war with iran" i think we need to remind republican votrers that all wars are economic in nature and we simply cant afford another one


hows about he says he wants to get our troops, who have been deployed for 10 years, a bit of a break before we start WWIII?

----------


## wgadget

> If you're getting discouraged, go to the Money Bomb site, wait a couple minutes and refresh (after you donate, that is). Pledges are accelerating. *This smear job has roused the troops.*


The troops, literally and figuratively.

----------


## milo10

> Guys... one more try.  FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND pamphlets were mailed out listing this place as a resource for people to find out more about RP.  Many of those were to CHRISTIAN conservatives in Iowa.
> 
> Please *CLEAN UP YOUR LANGUAGE.  Stop the f*bombs*.  Otherwise, you are going to run them right out of here and away from RP.


You go on about this constantly.  If you have an issue with the language that the forum allows, you should contact the administration instead of clogging up these threads.  They can change settings to block out swear words.  If they want to do that or not do that, it's their decision.   But your constantly harping on this makes the forum sound worse than it is.

----------


## eric4186

hmmm. Well this debate wasn't a complete knockout victory like the last one, but it was decent, and we're getting more post-debate coverage this time.

Also, is this WayIn.com site to vote for a debate winner Luntz was talking about not loading for everyone else?

----------


## evadmurd

> ha, i think all the paul supporters are crashing the site! cant get in.


When will they learn?

----------


## wgadget

WHAT WAS THAT? Someone whispering...WHERE are the numbers on the candidates?


Are they getting ready to alter them?

----------


## RonRules

Ron's YouTubes from tonight's debate will be watched for decades. Everyone else's will be forgotten. 

Remember the world is watching, not just a few hundred pre-selected people in Iowa.

----------


## Banksy

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

----------


## musicmax

> luntz  "he loses them in foreign policy"
> 
> vast majority of republicans want a strong military.   Bull$#@!.  Everyone in this country is tired of the war, Im sorry you lose


Luntz lied about RP "wanting to cut military spending in half".  The just passed defense budget is $655 billion and Paul's proposal is $505 billion.

----------


## KingNothing

Post-debate analysis is taking it easier on Paul than I thought they would.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Speaking of tubes, I neeeed to see the exchange w/ Bachmann.  My stream went caput during.

----------


## RPSupporter305

wayin.com is working now

----------


## gjdavis60

How would you have Paul respond to these ridiculous provacative allegations about Iran?  These people want to start another war on baseless claims and paranoid xenophobia.  Paul did not say anything he has not said before, and I think he made his points during the exchange with Bachmann better than he has made them before.  If Republicans want one of these hawks over what Ron offers then I don't think there is any way Ron could sugar-coat his position to please them.  But I am banking on the possibility that after some reflection, many Republicans will pull back from the precipice of another Iraq.

----------


## Liberty74

> Bachmann is definitely my least favorite candidate now after that Iran exchange.  What a complete moron.


And she claims to be a Constitution candidate lol. "I support illegal, undeclared wars."

----------


## wgadget

> And she claims to be a Constitution candidate lol. "I support illegal, undeclared wars."


Her forte is PANDERING.  No matter what the subject.

----------


## Epic

Newt just conceded the best ads against him were run by Paul.

----------


## wide awake

I don't know if he lost any support from the Iran exchange and there were probably some better ways to connect with voters on the issue to persuade them that military action against Iran would be a horrendous idea but I share his frustration. It's amazing to think about the mindset of so many people when it comes to war both in the cavalier attitude they have towards waging them and the limited understanding of the consequence. That depresses me far more than him potentially losing votes.

----------


## yaz

gingrich says that in spite of tough ads, it's very hard to dislike ron paul because it's ron paul

----------


## devil21

That wayin site requires an account and Im not about to do that for a Luntz sponsored organization.  Good luck to the rest of you voting.

----------


## wgadget

Crusty old dudes need their meds as they see Gingrich LOSING.

----------


## Cyberbrain

Tonight I think the voters were shown 2 things:

1) Ron Paul is passionate about peace and showed he can take on a direct challenge, go back and forth, hold his ground, and win that argument, and can do the same against Obama.

2) Media purposely cut Paul out of the debate once they got the burn they were looking for, more proof of the media bias that hopefully people will realize and get us more followers.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

I want to punch that retard at the end that thought it would be a good idea to scream about the federal reserve like a crazy man and make a public scene.  Who does that?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

NO ONE Brought Up Russia and China alliance with Iran. Ron had the perfect dialog to bring this up on the chickenhawks and NEOCONS

No problem taking on IRAN, with Putin escalating his nuclear forces.

----------


## jax

I think rons best moment was when he compared iran to iraq in 2003. That will strike a chord with people. Everyone realizes the iraq was was a bs failure. These other canidates are saying the exact same things as we were hearing before 2003. Its identical. Honestly, I think ron gained a lot tonight

----------


## PierzStyx

Put straight forward- Bachmann is a lying, two-faced, dangerous whore. She sells her supposed cherished ideals for a mess of political pottage.

----------


## Birdlady

> How would you have Paul respond to these ridiculous provacative allegations about Iran?  These people want to start another war on baseless claims and paranoid xenophobia.  Paul did not say anything he has not said before, and I think he made his points during the exchange with Bachmann better than he has made them before.  If Republicans want one of these hawks over what Ron offers then I don't think there is any way Ron could sugar-coat his position to please them.  But I am banking on the possibility that after some reflection, many Republicans will pull back from the precipice of another Iraq.


I agree with you completely. That exchange between Bachmann may have some people rethinking what they believed. It truly was the red pill. We just have to see how the American people handle it.

----------


## TwoJ

I think we're all just upset he didn't answer the iran question with an on fire answer. Especially since he did EXTREMELY well the last debate.

After looking back at it, I don't think we will lose momentum with polling.

----------


## Barrex

> How would you have Paul respond to these ridiculous provacative allegations about Iran?  These people want to start another war on baseless claims and paranoid xenophobia.  Paul did not say anything he has not said before, and I think he made his points during the exchange with Bachmann better than he has made them before.  If Republicans want one of these hawks over what Ron offers then I don't think there is any way Ron could sugar-coat his position to please them.  But I am banking on the possibility that after some reflection, many Republicans will pull back from the precipice of another Iraq.


Paul did well except this thing about Iran...He recieved few "boos" . Someone allready wrote that he should mention that China and Russia are allies with Iran just like UAS is ally with Israel....ergo third world war.....he should also mention his usual :donation from troops etc.

P.s.
If people say that he didnt do awesome it doesnt mean that they are not suportinf Ron. It means that they got different view on things and please dont call each other trolls and attack on personal basis. Argue the argument not the person.

----------


## yaz

LOL THERE IS A RON PAUL SIGN BEHIND GINGRICH

----------


## wgadget

> Tonight I think the voters were shown 2 things:
> 
> 1) Ron Paul is passionate about peace and showed he can take on a direct challenge, go back and forth, hold his ground, and win that argument, and can do the same against Obama.
> 
> 2) Media purposely cut Paul out of the debate once they got the burn they were looking for, more proof of the media bias that hopefully people will realize and get us more followers.


3.  Crusty old dudes hate Ron Paul, and are not afraid to show it.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Didn't watch tonight, but the impression I get of FOX shutting Paul out for most of the last part of the debate, is that he was doing WELL. They thought if he was finally given generous time he would hang himself, then had to throttle back his time when he gave devastatingly good answers. FOX was also trying to save Newt in the second half of the debate after being clobbered early on by everybody, so they gave him extra opportunities to talk his way out, at the expense of Paul's time.

----------


## jware

lol ron paul sign in the background

----------


## iamse7en

Ron doesn't include the "if there is a legitimate thread, I will do everything in my power to protect American lives" along with the "but it isn't a legitimate threat, and it's dangerous to overreact." He doesn't plug the fact that the troops support him ENORMOUSLY over the others, because his policy is the one that keeps American citizens and troops safe.

But guys... Other than not including those lines, he was great tonight. He was principled, quick-witted, and courageous. We vote for him because he defends the Constitution and he's principled and he's consistent. Those are his strong-points. We don't vote for him because he can get Rothschild-picked Neocons at a Neocon debate to cheer for him. We will win Iowa because of this. PUSH these last couple weeks. PUSH IT REAL GOOD.

----------


## Rudeman

I think we have a tendency to over react to what's happening. Look people know where Paul stands on foreign policy, the most important issue in this election isn't foreign policy though. It's the economy and the deficits and this is where Paul excels.

----------


## devil21

> LOL THERE IS A RON PAUL SIGN BEHIND GINGRICH


We always have the best sign placements, hands down.




> Put straight forward- Bachmann is a lying, two-faced, dangerous whore. She sells her supposed cherished ideals for a mess of political pottage.


Fwiw, I don't have the huge problem with general profanity on the forum a la LibertyEagle but I do wish people would stop with the personal attacks on other candidates like that one.  That really won't win any new fans.  It makes you sound immature.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

the FOX PUNDITS:  RON PAUL first half A second half F

He's unacceptable to republicans

----------


## tfurrh

> Speaking of tubes, I neeeed to see the exchange w/ Bachmann.  My stream went caput during.


http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...e-dec-15-2011/

----------


## wgadget

> I think we're all just upset he didn't answer the iran question with an on fire answer. Especially since he did EXTREMELY well the last debate.
> 
> After looking back at it, I don't think we will lose momentum with polling.


HUH?  Which debate are you watching?

----------


## craezie

LOVE the sign!

----------


## jkob

Ron Paul sign behind Newt

awesome!

----------


## Legend1104

Sadly, I think Luntz was right about something. Paul knocked it out in the beginning, but for mainstream guys the Iran thing is killer; and that is the point. They set it up that way. That is why he did not get anymore real questions. They wanted the last thing you remember from Ron Paul was that he loves Iran. I hate it but most Republicans are really too brainwashed to get that stuff and will be against that.

----------


## Dave39168

20 ft ron paul sign dude FTW!!!!

----------


## wgadget

> the FOX PUNDITS:  RON PAUL first half A second half F
> 
> He's unacceptable to republicans


Correction:  Fox News Republicans.

----------


## jware

Who are the "old dudes" that people keep mentioning on here???

----------


## RonPaulFever

> http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...e-dec-15-2011/


Thank you! +rep

----------


## eduardo89

Lol they keep changing camera to try and avoid the sign.

----------


## SlowSki

love the ron paul sign

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> We always have the best sign placements, hands down.


LOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## eric4186

how do you see results on wayin.com? I can't find them anywhere

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> I couldn't agree more. Each debate I watch this thread and listen to the comments, then I watch the debate on You Tube and wonder WTF people were getting so dissilusioned about. They want Dr. Paul to pander to this so called "Conservative Right" that is a dying entity. 
> 
> He is gaining ground because is different than the rest of them.


This^

----------


## yaz

anyone remember the sign in the background of the fox news forum in 2007, in a far away house, that paul was excluded from... followed by thugs tackling him?

----------


## seawolf

Campaign needs to create an Ad ASAP on Ron's foreign policy, that it is in America's best interest and follows the US Constitution.

His foreign policy does mirror the traditional Republican foreign policy platforms of the past, Howard Taft etc.

The opponents and the media are going to pound away now on Ron Pauls' foreign policy as being out of touch with the Republican mainstream and not looking out for America's best interest.

It is going to be a real battle royale!!!!

----------


## Badger Paul

_"How would you have Paul respond to these ridiculous provacative allegations about Iran?"_

We knew going in this was going to be a tough room given who was running the debate and how much they are influenced by the neocons. Again and again they believe that if you attack RP on foreign policy that he loses support (No doubt Frank Luntz has told them this any number of occasions.) But if this were true we would not be where we are right now in the polls. People know what Paul's views are on this subjects. They've known for the last four years. None of this is new. He doesn't like war. Those who aren't going to support him because of foreign policy will not do so I doubt they ever have. So it seems to me, what we've done is change some minds on this topic and that's the kind of strength in a campaign money can't buy.

----------


## Santana28

Newt is at 43% and leading on that wayin.com poll??? no way....      and the best way for Ron to counter the warhawks on Iran is to quote Abraham Lincoln - "the best way to destroy an enemy is to make him your friend." Mentioning that Iran was one of the first nations to offer condolences officially on 9/11, and point out that the "wipe Israel off the map" line is a MISQUOTE....

----------


## kill the banks

> Didn't watch tonight, but the impression I get of FOX shutting Paul out for most of the last part of the debate, is that he was doing WELL. They thought if he was finally given generous time he would hang himself, then had to throttle back his time when he gave devastatingly good answers. FOX was also trying to save Newt in the second half of the debate after being clobbered early on by everybody, so they gave him extra opportunities to talk his way out, at the expense of Paul's time.


it will backfire on them imo

----------


## Dr.3D

> Who are the "old dudes" that people keep mentioning on here???


Emmmm... I dunno... but I hope those old dudes are grumpy too.

----------


## wgadget

> Paul did well except this thing about Iran...He recieved few "boos" . Someone allready wrote that he should mention that China and Russia are allies with Iran just like UAS is ally with Israel....ergo third world war.....he should also mention his usual :donation from troops etc.
> 
> P.s.
> If people say that he didnt do awesome it doesnt mean that they are not suportinf Ron. It means that they got different view on things and please dont call each other trolls and attack on personal basis. Argue the argument not the person.


A lot of the boos were directed at Bachmann.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Love How hannaty says all names but Paul.

----------


## wgadget

> Emmmm... I dunno... but I hope those old dudes are grumpy too.


On the foxnews.com link. They're on instead of commercials.

http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## Cyberbrain

That guy with the HUGE Ron Paul sign behind Newt and Hannity is my hero.

----------


## AlexG

> Love How hannaty says all names but Paul.


It's fun to watch him deliberately try and ignore Paul. He has to go out of his way to do it

----------


## jax

Ron paul is the only one against instiigatin iran into a war. The american people are sick of these wars. Ron paul will only keep gaining. Especially in iowa.

----------


## gjdavis60

> Paul did well except this thing about Iran...He recieved few "boos" . Someone allready wrote that he should mention that China and Russia are allies with Iran just like UAS is ally with Israel....ergo third world war.....he should also mention his usual :donation from troops etc.


You are splitting hairs.  Paul made his position clearly and truthfully.  There is no way to sneak his non-interventionist foreign policy past the neocons.  He clearly and completely disagrees.  The people will decide.

----------


## eric4186

how you see the WayIN results? i'm not sure I even voted. I registered then clicked Paul and nothing happened.

----------


## bronxboy10

this wayin.com poll is rigged...42% for gingrich?!!!!

----------


## tfurrh

Favorite Ron Paul quote of the night "You cannot solve these problems with war, you can solve the problems if we'd follow our constitution and go to war..."

----------


## jware

Haha bet the Paul sign is gone after the commercial. That dude is my hero too though!

----------


## affa

> Ron Paul sign behind Newt
> 
> awesome!


tubez? i can't handle post-debate nonsense.  just listing to the rest of them on stage gives me a headache.

----------


## Dave39168

> Newt is at 43% and leading on that wayin.com poll??? no way....      and the best way for Ron to counter the warhawks on Iran is to quote Abraham Lincoln - "the best way to destroy an enemy is to make him your friend." Mentioning that Iran was one of the first nations to offer condolences officially on 9/11, and point out that the "wipe Israel off the map" line is a MISQUOTE....


Lincoln made war. very big war....

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> _"How would you have Paul respond to these ridiculous provacative allegations about Iran?"_
> 
> We knew going in this was going to be a tough room given who was running the debate and how much they are influenced by the neocons. Again and again they believe that if you attack RP on foreign policy that he loses support (No doubt Frank Luntz has told them this any number of occasions.) But if this were true we would not be where we are right now in the polls. People know what Paul's views are on this subjects. They've known for the last four years. None of this is new. He doesn't like war. Those who aren't going to support him because of foreign policy will not do so I doubt they ever have. So it seems to me, what we've done is change some minds on this topic and that's the kind of strength in a campaign money can't buy.


Ron never brought up the other involvement in the mix... RUSSIA and CHINA. If he nade a case of possible WWIII, and escalating this to a World War with NUKES... Ron would of shined. When you confront people that are thought to kill... but hate their own death... then you change the propaganda dialog.  Just why Chicken Hawk Newt Gingrich dodged WAR, the coward was afraid to die.

----------


## kill the banks

> Campaign needs to create an Ad ASAP on Ron's foreign policy, that it is in America's best interest and follows the US Constitution.
> 
> His foreign policy does mirror the traditional Republican foreign policy platforms of the past, Howard Taft etc.
> 
> The opponents and the media are going to pound away now on Ron Pauls' foreign policy as being out of touch with the Republican mainstream and not looking out for America's best interest.
> 
> It is going to be a real battle royale!!!!


yes hope they do ... we have to show them as the paranoid 's that will perpetual war America to death

----------


## Dr.3D

> On the foxnews.com link. They're on instead of commercials.
> 
> http://live.foxnews.com/


Ahhh. then they are prolly grumpy too.

----------


## musicmax

> Sadly, I think Luntz was right about something. Paul knocked it out in the beginning, but for mainstream guys the Iran thing is killer; and that is the point. They set it up that way. That is why he did not get anymore real questions. They wanted the last thing you remember from Ron Paul was that he loves Iran. I hate it but most Republicans are really too brainwashed to get that stuff and will be against that.


Today's headlines reminded people of the costs of the Iraq war: more US deaths then 9/11, more money than Obama's stimulus.  And afghanistan still going on.

----------


## RPSupporter305

> this wayin.com poll is rigged...42% for gingrich?!!!!


Mine has been stuck at 41% since I first noticed the website was working. Ron is doing in the other polls at the bottom that do seem like they are being affected by our votes.

----------


## jason43

It doesnt matter, I hope they win that Wayin Poll, itll just make our upset in Iowa even better. $#@! em.

----------


## ravedown

> Sadly, I think Luntz was right about something. Paul knocked it out in the beginning, but for mainstream guys the Iran thing is killer; and that is the point. They set it up that way. That is why he did not get anymore real questions. They wanted the last thing you remember from Ron Paul was that he loves Iran. I hate it but most Republicans are really too brainwashed to get that stuff and will be against that.


yes, it was obvious this was foxs strategy. remember when brett beir was forcing the issues about attacking iran if they had a nuke?- he repeated the question 3 times in order to send the message out to neocons that ron is weak on defense. he was forcing the point and trying to marginalize. it didnt work that time- when they finally got him to address the point- they locked him out....checkmate.

----------


## wgadget

Old dudes say Newt, Mitt and Ron Paul, with Paul gone after Florida?

Huh?

----------


## icon124

What is wrong with you guys...Ron Paul completely killed that answer and knocked Bachmann right back down

1) Constitution - Declare wars, fight them, win them, get the over with...stop thinking we can fight the whole world at anytime.
2) Emphasized he doesn't want Iran to get nukes, just like he doesn't want any Country to attempt to get and use Nukes
3) Emphasized the costs of going to war on baseless information - used Iraq numbers 8k soldiers killed and 1 million Iraq citizens killed
4) Talked about how he is a military veteran and fought in one of the toughest wars - gave real examples of him in action
5) Talked about 900 bases in 130 Countries and how it costs us so much money and how we are broke and don't have any more money
6) Stated he is for a STRONG NATIONAL defense

If the American people don't understand that well then we have major problems...he did nothing wrong

----------


## Legend1104

Anyone else notice that Hannity said the "third tier candidates like Bachmann, Perry, Santorum, etc?" I wonder then who is in the second tier? Maybe he was refering to Mitt Romney? Yeah that is it, Romney.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

> hows about he says he wants to get our troops, who have been deployed for 10 years, a bit of a break before we start WWIII?


 another great answer

----------


## eric4186

is anyone else not able to vote on WayIN? I click Paul, it does a loading sign thing, then stops. I don't know if I voted or not.

----------


## wgadget

RON PAUL IS STANDS OUT.  EVEN OBAMA HAS LED US TO MORE WARS.

----------


## Dr.3D

> this wayin.com poll is rigged...42% for gingrich?!!!!


I've noticed these polls usually start out with Gingrich at around 40 - 45%.

----------


## Barrex

> A lot of the boos were directed at Bachmann.


Yes but they were also directed on Paul too. My biggest concern is that Newt did really great tonight. He was cheerd a lot tonight and i am concerned that Newt fall will stop. I hope it will not happen but campain should be prepared to react.

----------


## Cyberbrain

Ron Paul sign is back =D =D

----------


## bronxboy10

Paul down to 27%, gingrich up to 46% L O L

----------


## RPSupporter305

Lol look like the other polls are being rigged now.

----------


## wgadget

Old dudes seem overly concerned about Ron Paul.

----------


## RonPaulFever

I finally saw him go up against Bachmann.  And people are somehow disappointed or discouraged?  He did great, speaking common sense and truth as always.  The day Ron Paul starts pandering and sugarcoating the issues is the day I stop supporting him.

----------


## Legend1104

> What is wrong with you guys...Ron Paul completely killed that answer and knocked Bachmann right back down
> 
> 1) Constitution - Declare wars, fight them, win them, get the over with...stop thinking we can fight the whole world at anytime.
> 2) Emphasized he doesn't want Iran to get nukes, just like he doesn't want any Country to attempt to get and use Nukes
> 3) Emphasized the costs of going to war on baseless information - used Iraq numbers 8k soldiers killed and 1 million Iraq citizens killed
> 4) Talked about how he is a military veteran and fought in one of the toughest wars - gave real examples of him in action
> 5) Talked about 900 bases in 130 Countries and how it costs us so much money and how we are broke and don't have any more money
> 6) Stated he is for a STRONG NATIONAL defense
> 
> If the American people don't understand that well then we have major problems...he did nothing wrong


I agree that he killed it, but I am just afraid that it doesn't really matter because we can't win with that issue. They are too far gone.

----------


## seawolf

Need the Campaign to cut an ad fast on Ron Paul Foreign Policy position!!!  This is where he will be attacked in the next 3 weeks!!!

----------


## iamse7en

Frank Luntz rigging polls? Wha?! Lies!

----------


## wgadget

> Paul down to 27%, gingrich up to 46% L O L


Fine. We'll sneak up on 'em.

----------


## cero

*WHAT THE $#@! ARE YOU GUYS PISSING YOUR SELF OVER ABOUT,  THAT WAS AN INCREDIBLE ANSWER REGARDING IRAN*

----------


## Lucille

I thought Ron was a little wordy on his Iran answers, but he hit the main points.  Let's try talking to them first, if you go to war get a declaration, go in, win and get out.

----------


## wgadget

Old dude:  Mitt Romney HAS no signs--He just has bundlers.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Holy $#@! look at the sign battle going on behind Romney!!!! HA!!!!

----------


## ravedown

who the hell are old crusty guys? should i care?

----------


## The Midnight Ride

My stream crapped out during the Bachmann exchange . . . everyone is panicking over that? Really people? Mentioned we cannot rebuild our military without money? Brilliant! Mentioned being drafted? Brilliant! 

That was not bad at all. We are likely in the same spot as we were entering tonight. So that means donate, spread the message, phone bank, etc.

----------


## wgadget

> Need the Campaign to cut an ad fast on Ron Paul Foreign Policy position!!!  This is where he will be attacked in the next 3 weeks!!!


Most Americans agree with him.

----------


## sparebulb

> I want to punch something. Someone.





Are you as mad as this hungarian?

----------


## tfurrh

> I finally saw him go up against Bachmann.  And people are somehow disappointed or discouraged?  He did great, speaking common sense and truth as always.  The day Ron Paul starts pandering and sugarcoating the issues is the day I stop supporting him.


I agree. It was a great answer. I think in the heat of the moment, a few here were disappointed, but after a few views, It was a great answer.

----------


## wgadget

> who the hell are old crusty guys? should i care?


http://live.foxnews.com/

----------


## yaz

SIGN WAR A NEOCON IS TRYING TO BLOCK>  WE GOT A 2nd SIGN NOW

----------


## anaconda

> I think we're all just upset he didn't answer the iran question with an on fire answer. Especially since he did EXTREMELY well the last debate.
> 
> After looking back at it, I don't think we will lose momentum with polling.


What concerns me is that after all of these months Ron still can't phrase the Iran issue in a compelling manner for the general public. And there's so many ways to do it. I wish he'd stop using the term "over reacting." It's not a question of over reacting. It's creating false propaganda and going into undeclared wars for oil.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> Holy $#@! look at the sign battle going on behind Romney!!!! HA!!!!


can I watch it on the web somewhere??

----------


## Giuliani was there on 911

> *WHAT THE $#@! ARE YOU GUYS PISSING YOUR SELF OVER THAT WAS AN INCREDIBLE ANSWER REGARDING IRAN*


That's not how most of the retards who vote in GOP primaries saw it. Like someone already mentioned Ron should have brought up Russia, China, and WW3

----------


## Tunink

Haha they are trying to block the signs and three dudes are trying to direct the guy how.

----------


## devil21

The wayin.com site will NOT let me create an account to vote for RP.  It locks up on the registration portion every time with error "Registration error. Unknown error."

Yeah Im so sure it's "unknown"....

----------


## SlowSki

what the heck is up with the guy blocking the ron paul sign???

----------


## pauliticalfan

LOL Romney's guys trying to cover up Ron Paul sign, another one of ours pops up.

----------


## dillo

> What concerns me is that after all of these months Ron still can't phrase the Iran issue in a compelling manner for the general public. And there's so many ways to do it. I wish he'd stop using the term "over reacting." It's not over reacting. It's creating false propaganda and going into undeclared wars for oil. Ron needs to "over react" to this $#@! and explain it to people.


Id bring up consistency and how if Saudi Arabia is 3000x more dangerous than Iran, and fighting Iran is just doing Israels dirty work

----------


## wgadget

> What concerns me is that after all of these months Ron still can't phrase the Iran issue in a compelling manner for the general public. And there's so many ways to do it. I wish he'd stop using the term "over reacting." It's not over reacting. It's creating false propaganda and going into undeclared wars for oil. Ron needs to "over react" to this $#@! and explain it to people.


Hm. This is the first time I've ever heard him say "over reacting."  When did he say it before?  He's right. Going to war with Iran because they "MIGHT" get a nuke is overreacting.

----------


## AlexG

> can I watch it on the web somewhere??


http://www.newsandjava.com/watchfoxnewslive.htm

Click on "Click Here to watch Fox News"

----------


## Tunink

The sign war is comical.

----------


## Cyberbrain

One guy is blocking the Ron Paul sign so another Ron Paul sign pops up haha!

----------


## Santana28

> Lincoln made war. very big war....


true... which makes this particular quote even more suitable to the audience.

----------


## militant

> The wayin.com site will NOT let me create an account to vote for RP.  It locks up on the registration portion every time with error "Registration error. Unknown error."
> 
> Yeah Im so sure it's "unknown"....


Same.  Gives me some error about not being permitted to execute that action on this UserID and a long alphanumeric string.

----------


## szczebrzeszyn

> http://www.newsandjava.com/watchfoxnewslive.htm
> 
> Click on "Click Here to watch Fox News"


thanks bro

----------


## NoPants

Reflecting on the debate, after having a chance to think about it. I believe Bachmann was the loser in the Iran exchange with Dr. Paul. The supporters of this campaign who don't agree with Dr. Paul's stance on foreign policy already know where he stands. The extra time he got to explain his views was probably helpful in strengthening the support in that area. On the other hand, Bachmann's isn't getting support because she wants to kill people but because of her "conservative" views. If they just want a candidate who's looking to kill people they have Santorum, Gingrich, etc. And although Bachmann didn't say, "I want to kill people", that is how Dr. Paul framed her statements in his responses. I think she comes out as the loser.

----------


## wgadget

> Same.  Gives me some error about not being permitted to execute that action on this UserID and a long alphanumeric string.


Get a screen shot, then we'll show the world that their stupid poll is RIGGED.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Don't these idiots understand that war with Iran means $300-$500 per bbl. crude prices, $10-$20 per gallon gasoline, rationing and a utter crash of an already weak economy?

----------


## thehungarian

Ron Paul equating the Iran propaganda to the lead-in to Iraq was very good. The only problem is that GOP voters don't want to hear that, but that type of statement would play very well in a general election.

----------


## wgadget

> Reflecting on the debate, after having a chance to think about it. I believe Bachmann was the loser in the Iran exchange with Dr. Paul. The supporters of this campaign who don't agree with Dr. Paul's stance on foreign policy already know where he stands. The extra time he got to explain his views was probably helpful in strengthen the support of those who don't understand his views in that area. On the other hand, Bachmann's isn't getting support because she wants to kill people but because of her "conservative" views. If they just want a candidate who's looking to kill people they have Santorum, Gingrich, etc. And although Bachmann didn't say, "I want to kill people", that is how Dr. Paul framed her statements in his responses. I think she comes out as the loser.


Don't forget, they've also got OBAMA if they want a war president.

----------


## wgadget

> Don't these idiots understand that war with Iran means $300-$500 per bbl. crude prices, $10-$20 per gallon gasoline, rationing and a utter crash of an already weak economy?


But Bachmann is gonna get gasoline down to $2/gallon, remember?

----------


## Santana28

> One guy is blocking the Ron Paul sign so another Ron Paul sign pops up haha!


i was at the Straw Poll in Iowa in 2007....  typical Romney tactics. We had an entire street lined with RP signs in Iowa when a golf cart full of yellowshirts with 6 foot tall signs all lined up in the road in front of us, blotted out the sun with their signs, had their pictures taken by the media, and immediately disbursed.... and dont even get me started about the bouncers they employed around their stage....  so sad, such a waste of money.... lol

----------


## anaconda

> Hm. This is the first time I've ever heard him say "over reacting."  When did he say it before?  He's right. Going to war with Iran because they "MIGHT" get a nuke is overreacting.


I have heard him say it before. Don't remember if it was in debate format or interviews, or both.

----------


## eric4186

ron paul coming up next on hannity

----------


## Barrex

> That's not how most of the retards who vote in GOP primaries saw it. Like someone already mentioned Ron should have brought up Russia, China, and WW3


Thank you. To expand on my original post: To us who know his position he got great defense policy but to those who are not familiar with his stances on this he didnt explained it that well (not that well for that audience) plus he was ganked by other candidates and moderator....

@gjdavis60 After exchange and gang up on Ron Fox got what he needs to portrait him again as "nutty" and we heard almost nothing from Ron. They got what they wanted and they stoped at that.

----------


## SlowSki

were those romney signs? they sucked lol

----------


## driller80545

I thought Ron did great on all the questions, especially the one about Iran. He gave an alternative to blatant warmongering which sounded like good common sense. Now we will see what the American public wants. War or peace. If they want war, then it is war they will have. If they want peace, Ron Paul will be the next president. I think he made a good point on that tonight.

----------


## ravedown

i voted on wayin and im not seeing anything...what gives?

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

quick!  get a bunch of supporters together to hold up Ron Paul signs while he speaks, right after this break!  GO!  :-)

and just move your sign down slightly if some a hole is trying to cover it up.  even though there were two folks holding up two signs...lol

----------


## milo10

> I agree with you completely. That exchange between Bachmann may have some people rethinking what they believed. It truly was the red pill. We just have to see how the American people handle it.


I also agree with you.  Ron's approach was a good educational one, which I love.  However, we are getting kind of close to the election, and I probably would have approached it in terms of costs, as an earlier poster mentioned, and in terms of the response of the world community.  No nation on earth wants to see a nuclear conflict in the Middle East, and Russia and China have already allied themselves with Iran.  Nobody but American politicians and news media are convinced that Iran is building a nuclear weapon with the intent of attacking Israel.

----------


## anaconda

I hope this is Ron's last interview with Hannity.

----------


## wgadget

> Thank you. To expand on my original post: To us who know his position he got great defense policy but to those who are not familiar with his stances on this he didnt explained it that well (not that well for that audience) plus he was ganked by other candidates and moderator....
> 
> @gjdavis60 After exchange and gang up on Ron Fox got what he needs to portrait him again as "nutty" and we heard almost nothing from Ron. They got what they wanted and they stoped at that.


You're forgetting that more and more American voters are aware of the spin and propaganda that comes from FOX NEWS.

----------


## musicmax

> Ron Paul equating the Iran propaganda to the lead-in to Iraq was very good. The only problem is that GOP voters don't want to hear that, but that type of statement would play very well in a general election.


Paul's rise in the polls as more people become familiar with his foreign policy contradicts your claim.

----------


## Standing Liberty

> I hope this is Ron's last interview with Hannity.


HereHere

----------


## devil21

Figures that the website Luntz is involved with isn't ready for prime time.  It's a POS.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Don't these idiots understand that war with Iran means $300-$500 per bbl. crude prices, $10-$20 per gallon gasoline, rationing and a utter crash of an already weak economy?


Not to mention hyperinflation here. I guarantee a few months into a new war would be the straw that broke the dollar's back.

----------


## NoPants

Is it even possible to dislike Romney any more than I do now? This guy reeks of phony, insincere, scripted. It's so hard to listen to him speak.

----------


## wgadget

In my opinion, Fox rigged the audience and those of you who didn't like the exchange with Bachmann are unduly being affected by that rigged audience's response.  

It's kinda like canned laughter makes people think sitcoms are funny.  Here, boos equate with HE'S WRONG.  

But it's just PROPAGANDA.

----------


## Matt Collins

_
The debate tonight will be tracking Twitter to gage reactions to candidates responses in real-time. 

By Tweeting a candidates' name and either #Answer or #Dodge, they will be measuring a live display on__foxnews.com !!!!

Hashtag is #IADebate_

----------


## militant

> I hope this is Ron's last interview with Hannity.


Not I.  He will have several more with Hannity if he wins some early primaries and picks up some delegates.

----------


## Akus

has ron paul already talked after the debate?

----------


## wgadget

> Not to mention hyperinflation here. I guarantee a few months into a new war would be the straw that broke the dollar's back.


Heck, they're already saying that closing the Strait of Hormuz will do THAT.

----------


## Cyberbrain

> i was at the Straw Poll in Iowa in 2007....  typical Romney tactics. We had an entire street lined with RP signs in Iowa when a golf cart full of yellowshirts with 6 foot tall signs all lined up in the road in front of us, blotted out the sun with their signs, had their pictures taken by the media, and immediately disbursed.... and dont even get me started about the bouncers they employed around their stage....  so sad, such a waste of money.... lol


Romney? Money to hire rent-a-supporters? Impossible =D.

But seriously, that's a really crazy story. I hope I get to see some of that when this comes to Virginia down the road...

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

God, I hate Hannity with burning passion...

----------


## seyferjm

SHUT UP ABOUT THIRD PARTY!!

----------


## ravedown

diggin the cute paul supporter in the background...hey gurl!

----------


## wgadget

> has ron paul already talked after the debate?


He's on now. Third party question...ACK. SCREW HANNITY.

----------


## musicmax

Ron filibustering third party.  JUST SAY NO THIRD PARTY DAMNIT.

----------


## kill the banks

> SHUT UP ABOUT THIRD PARTY!!


no agenda here lol

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

FOX PUNDIT and NY Daily News Propagandist:




> *secupp   S.E. Cupp                                                   
> 
>             Ron Paul, Jon Huntsman: All eyebrows. Who cares.*
> 
>    40 minutes ago

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> He's on now. Third party question...ACK. SCREW HANNITY.


ARGH! just heard Hannity state that if Obama wins it's Ron Paul's fault.

----------


## BSWPaulsen

I feel like the average uninformed voter that operates on knee-jerk reactions will view that exchange with Bachmann as unfavorable to Ron Paul. The pundits are qualifying Gingrich as some kind of special "idea guy", when as many of us know that Paul's entire platform is interconnected. Debate platforms simply do not favor him as much, and it's an uphill battle - all of us Paul supporters know that it's a matter of _comprehension_ and not aesthetics. Gingrich pulls it off because he gets away with saying everything aurally pleasing, but completely unworkable in reality.

We get questions about Iran, but they're myopic enough that connecting them back to the economy only works for people that think of our foreign policy as mutually exclusive. Uninformed voters are inclined to treat these two problems as separate, and to such an end they get this desire to appear strong (hawkish positions), while masquerading as a conservative (small government = more self relience = requiring more responsibility = allusion to images of strength). To that end it's unfortunate that the campaign was unable to work in the emotional appeals necessary to pull sway in debates - ie: appealing specifically to the idea that we're willing to sacrifice our own, and more accurately the visceral horrors of war. We get so many chickenhawks in government because they do not have any clue at all what horrors lie in war - they've never come close to experiencing it, preferring to treat it as an intellectual exercise as numbers, ignoring the actual human elements that live and die at their discretion.

Much of the neoconservative movement thoroughly rests on abject cognitive dissonance. These people cannot be won over without an initiative from the individual to put their beliefs through an acid test, and as everyone knows it is usually quite difficult to challenge oneself and all they believe in. What we need to hope comes out of every debate is that Ron Paul says something that makes those people willing to challenge themselves. That's all we can ask.

Dr. Paul didn't say anything his supporters aren't already aware of. You know this, I know this, we all know this. We know what we stand for, and we can't hinge on every small thing that happens that may discourage people that may be uncomfortable with his positions for whatever reason. 

Do what you can, disseminate information that will inform people. Believe in the ideas he puts forth, and that they will ultimately win out over the ideas put forth by others. More than anything invest your time and resources into spreading that information.

Let it not be said that we did nothing. Let the cards fall where they may.

----------


## wgadget

NEWSLETTERS coming up.

----------


## Cyberbrain

Here come the newsletters...

----------


## MrGoose

What's with the names on the bottom of the Ron Paul signs?

----------


## yaz

Hannity, brought up newsletters.

----------


## jason43

Here Hannity comes with the newsletters.

----------


## NH4RonPaul

> FOX PUNDIT and NY Daily News Propagandist:


SE Cupp is a NEOCON whore. She should have stuck to ballet dancing.

----------


## ravedown

this is not a friendly interview...hannity it burning his bridges. hatchet job folks...damn it

----------


## PierzStyx

> FOX PUNDIT and NY Daily News Propagandist:


Ignore Cupp. She may eb hot but she is just another neocon in Fox New's propaganda pocket. She is a hitman pure and simple.

----------


## Lucille

Tea Party plug!

----------


## pauladin

paul just totally brushed that off but more will come.

----------


## NoPants

There's never a snowball around when you need one.

----------


## devil21

Ron just plugged the Tea Party moneybomb tomorrow!

----------


## seyferjm

"I ask the others tough questions" BS!!!

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Haha ron visibly irritated with hannity.

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

Mother fiwkljdskfdsbfmdsfgh....Hannity, if you had children, I would pray for them.

----------


## NH4RonPaul

What I wanna know is, where is the poll?

----------


## Student Of Paulism

Oh boy...I think Ron was just a touch annoyed in that Hannity post-debate interview huh? I mean, damn, that was just uhh....you could cut the tension with a knife, god damn :O

----------


## musicmax

> SE Cupp is a NEOCON whore.


Proof she was once liberal?

----------


## AlexG

> Ron just plugged the Tea Party moneybomb tomorrow!


No he plugged the Tea Party anniversary.

----------


## bronxboy10

hxxp://www.wayin.com VOTE NOW

----------


## LibertyDreckman

> Nah, and $#@! off with that! -rep


eff off, ahole. I'm reporting your for this language.

----------


## Akus

> He's on now. Third party question...ACK. SCREW HANNITY.


can some one make a youtube of that as soon as he is done.....

where is the stream, sorry, just got to this thread

----------


## Barrex

> You're forgetting that more and more American voters are aware of the spin and propaganda that comes from FOX NEWS.


Maybe I am beeing too objective here (since i dont live in USA)  How much is "more and more"? There are 3 possible outcomes from this:
1. some people will see through Fox news spin propaganda and join Ron Paul
2. some will belive that propaganda
3. some will see but not join Ron Paul.
I belive that group number 2 is largest and that there will be more daage than gain from that exchange with Bachman. From big part of audience i got feeling that they think Iran is devil and anything done to iran is justified....with that crowd Ron simply couldnt do good.

----------


## musicmax

> What's with the names on the bottom of the Ron Paul signs?


Campaign staffers making themselves available to the media.

----------


## anaconda

Ron had an all around perfect strategy for the newsletter issue. Reaffirmed his commitment to dissolving racial divisiveness and reaffirmed it as old news (telling Sean to go where he could read up on it!).

----------


## Cyberbrain

I mean... that wasn't bad since Ron Paul is totally clean... Hannity looked more desperate trying to push an agenda than anything else (no surprise).

And what's up with repeatedly trying to assure Ron Paul supporters he's being fair? "OH Hannity says it's fair so I guess it's fair... "

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Hannity is terrified of us, isn't he?  My sense is the newsletter controversy isn't going to go anywhere. Hannity won't even go into details about it, and he isn't pressing on it. Seems like a very weak attack to me.

----------


## jason43

Frank hasnt rigged the who will win the nomination question, paul is winning that one by 40% still, lol

----------


## Cyberbrain

> Ron had an all around perfect strategy for the newsletter issue. Reaffirmed his commitment to dissolving racial divisiveness and reaffirmed it as old news (telling Sean to go where he could read up on it!).


Better than I could of ever said it.

----------


## Rudeman

It looked like Ron Paul was pissed right there, so lets do our best to put a smile on the good doctor's face. A little more than 10 minutes to go.

----------


## Barrex

> It looked like Ron Paul was pissed right there, so lets do our best to put a smile on the good doctor's face. A little more than 10 minutes to go.


Where will be official counter (how much money is beeing donated)?

----------


## thehungarian

> Paul's rise in the polls as more people become familiar with his foreign policy contradicts your claim.


You may be right. It'll be interesting to see the subsequent polls that come out following this debate.

----------


## Tinnuhana

School just got out here. Link for Frank's vote?

----------


## devil21

> No he plugged the Tea Party anniversary.


We know exactly what he was talking about.  Hannity then said something about "his supporters".

----------


## Peace&Freedom

A better post analysis show was done by Current, of all places, where the Young Turks and Gov. Granholm were quite generous in noting how "moderate" Paul was, especially on Iran, compared to the rest of the Republican field.

----------


## Paulitics 2011

Overall, I think this debate helped Paul, but only slightly.

Romney is a bunch of points behind, and I think this either hurt him slightly or had no effect.

Newt got ripped to shreds.  He's one point ahead in Iowa, but he got completely attacked from all sides, and all of his rebuttals were completely destroyed.  He got called out on flip-flopping, lobbying, etc. 

Ron Paul did well (not amazing, but good) on his own responses, amazing in his attacks on Newt, and defended himself against the Iran accusations the first two times well enough, but in between Bachmann interrupting and the moderator criticizing him for not answering within the time limit (which not one candidate HAD done), I don't think he was able to effectively get 100% of his message across to the neocon voters.  It could have also helped to mention the troop donations and such.

We're going to need to phone from home around the clock to win this for sure.

----------


## Tinnuhana

One of my students just asked me if I could send him a snowball from NH. I told him I was saving them all for Hannity. JK

----------


## pauliticalfan

Bachmann and Hannity bashing Paul.

----------


## Adam West

> If you're getting discouraged, go to the Money Bomb site, wait a couple minutes and refresh (after you donate, that is). Pledges are accelerating. This smear job has roused the troops.


Nice!

----------


## Adam West

> quick!  get a bunch of supporters together to hold up Ron Paul signs while he speaks, right after this break!  GO!  :-)
> 
> and just move your sign down slightly if some a hole is trying to cover it up.  even though there were two folks holding up two signs...lol


Hahahaha. No better sign wavers in the world!

----------


## NH4RonPaul

Where is that located?

----------

